# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for October 2014

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Open a pumpkin. What do you find inside? - _PercyLucid_
*Basic Task ii* - Acquire a cup of blood and drink it. Bonus Wings if the blood is from something supernatural and it changes you (report the effects). - _dolphin/OpheliaBlue_

*Advanced Task i* - Go into a costume closet and pick out a costume. Depending on the costume you choose, the setting related to the type of costume will appear. (For example, if you choose a mermaid costume then after putting on the costume you will automatically find yourself in the ocean.) - _starletdreamer_
*Advanced Task ii* - Confront your greatest fear, be it a physical threat or a psychological challenge. Bonus if you manage this task in Harry Potter Boggart fashion. - _~ Dreamer ~/PercyLucid_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Create a new song on an instrument that doesn't exist in waking life. - _~ Dreamer ~_

----------


## spellbee2

Yeeeeeeeees. Can't wait.





> *Basic Task i* - Open a pumpkin. What do you find inside? - _PercyLucid_



I have a strange feeling this one will end up like the fortune cookie one. DOODLE DOODLE TOSS TOSS, anyone?





> *Advanced Task ii* - Confront your greatest fear, be it a physical threat or a psychological challenge. - _~ Dreamer ~_



Totally going for a psychological challenge. Maybe get a Sherlock/Moriarty kinda thing going on.





> *BONUS TASK!!* - Summon a Boggart. What does it morph into? Ask it to give you advice in how beating that fear and/or defeat it. - _PercyLucid_



Was thinking about it, and then saw this gif on the Harry Potter Wiki page:


And now i'm just like:

----------


## gab

I'll be going for the pumpkin and blood. Maybe confront a fear. And for special bonus, I'll attempt them nekked.

----------


## Box77

At least I'm going for the pumpkin one.. perhaps more than once  ::tongue::

----------


## lionizing1

Buts first, let's try to have a lucid dream in October.  :;-):  

Difficult enough. 

If I do, I'll def open a pumpkin! lol

----------


## martakartus

I like the costume task, sounds fun. I'll focus on this one only first, I tend to have bad memories when it comes to remembering goals in lucid dreams...

----------


## StephL

Hehee - needed to check up on Harry Potter for understanding the Bonus Task: Boggart - Harry Potter Wiki
I only knew of goblin-like non-shape-shifting boggarts from British folklore - ugly mischiefers, basically:



I like that one, it's a bit like a second chance at patronus-conjuring, just in frightful. No clue, what my greatest fear is, to be honest - so how could I summon it? But the costume task seems also nice. And for basic - well - there's another chance to hit jackpot from a basic task... ::D: 
Going to be quite some action, though, getting at blood from a supernatural creature and being transformed by consuming it. The more I think about it - the more I like it.
My first idea was to summon a blood transfusion bag, but that would be boring, compared.

Well, well - lets see what happens - happy tasking everybody!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> Confront your greatest fear.



Girls?

----------


## Irreo

Great tasks, all of them!!

I'll have to do an extra-exercise and try to memorize them all, just in case I have a lucid, to remember and try.

Thanks to all who make this possible, and I hope to come back reporting something.

----------


## Box77

> No clue, what my greatest fear is, to be honest - so how could I summon it?



It seems to me that the Bonus Task could be closely related to the Advanced ii. If you're able to summon a Boggart, you could be able to know what's your greatest fear to confront it.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> It seems to me that the Bonus Task could be closely related to the Advanced ii. If you're able to summon a Boggart, you could be able to know what's your greatest fear to confront it.



Yeah Oreo pointed that out in chat last night. So what I think I'll do is basically combine those into one task, then pick an additional one from y'all's votes. Gonna do that in a minute..

Fixed. Plus it's just as well. ALL the tasks were so Halloween oriented, so I picked Dreamer's instrument task for the bonus.

----------


## starletdreamer

So excited to try these! Especially the drinking blood one. I want to transform into something. I wonder what the transformation would feel like. I'd love to transform into a vampire and experience everything becoming amplified and beautiful like in Interview w the Vampire. Just so long as I don't start to sparkle  :Cheeky:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh and by the way, I just want the DV world to know, that I did NOT come up with the drinking blood one. That was 100% task club members and votes.

I've actually been gore-free for about 2 months now  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

I seem to be at a bit of a crossroads in my practice and at the same time I am finding little time to be active on DV, but hopefully that will change. I just wanted to take a moment to say that my absence is not a reflection on any of the great people here in these TOTM threads or DV in general and to also show appreciation for a couple of things:

* I heard about Dreamer's compilation of Patronuses (Patroni?) and thought that was AWESOME! Dreamer is AWESOME!

* OpheliaBlue! And all of the work she puts into DV and the TOTMs and more!

* All of the people who submit ideas for the TOTMs!

I really want to focus some effort on the TOTMs and to participate more.

I miss the camaraderie.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Thanks man. Can't do nothing without my kickass team and kick ass task club.

----------


## 9volt

All these look awesome, can't wait to attempt them. Unfortunately, I only became lucid twice last month. Wish me luck!

----------


## FryingMan

> I'll be going for the pumpkin and blood. Maybe confront a fear. And for special bonus, I'll attempt them nekked.



Everything's better nekked!

----------


## woblybil

> Oh and by the way,
> I've actually been gore-free for about 2 months now



You must be having withdrawal symptoms..   ::yddd:: 

&ps: Thanks for remembering to post the link..

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome!!!

----------


## NowAwake

cant wait to get my lucid ON!!!!

----------


## woblybil

Looks like a Gory Lucid Sex month to me.......

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> You must be having withdrawal symptoms..  
> 
> &ps: Thanks for remembering to post the link..



Actually I forgot, then I saw you had +liked my last post in last month's thread and I was like OH CRAP

----------


## NyxCC

Get ready:

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm, most of the tasks actually seem unique, which surprised me. I guess I'll do the first of the Basic & Advanced tasks.

Off-topic: Earlier today, I passed out after returning home from class and had a vivid lucid dream. Even though I knew it was too late, I decided to do one of last month's tasks, because I simply found it too good to pass up. I intended for mine Patronous to be a hawk, but instead it turned out to be an Australian pelican. Odd.





> Get ready:
> 
> (media)



Hmm, interesting videos.

_BUT_...

Not as hilarious as THIS video:

----------


## starletdreamer

Maybe it's my parental side thinking this but in that scary girl video the people being scared are so close to the street. Watch someone panic and run to the street without looking only to get run over by a car.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha ^^ I know right? I think someone even honked at one guy who darted across the street. I always worry about sudden heart attacks as well.

However.... that cat in the middle of the scary girl video, I laughed so hard at that.

----------


## starletdreamer

Pranks are fun but I never considered just how risky. lol And in the dog/spider video...the guy running up and down the stairs in a panic getting caught in the spiderweb could have fallen down the stairs. If I had to choose falling down the stairs and getting bruised up as opposed to being eaten by a gigantic spider I'd choose the latter. lol

----------


## woblybil

I Try again  :smiley: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...alloween-61126

At least it uploads to my DJ..

----------


## FryingMan

> Pranks are fun but I never considered just how risky. lol And in the dog/spider video...the guy running up and down the stairs in a panic getting caught in the spiderweb could have fallen down the stairs. If I had to choose falling down the stairs and getting bruised up as opposed to being eaten by a gigantic spider I'd choose the latter. lol



Well I'll get labelled as a fogey but I do NOT think pranks are fun, I think they're irresponsible and stupid.  People who do them are morons.  Anybody who sets up fake stressful or dangerous situations either to shock, or for "research" to gauge reaction (who would help the person in distress?) deserves to get their blocks knocked off .  My favorite videos are ones where the tables are turned:

----------


## NyxCC

Guys, I really see this more from a lucid dreaming perspective, how it'll look when we attempt the task.

Sorry those pranks caused so much distress for everyone.  :Sad:

----------


## FryingMan

I have no issues with pranking DCs of course, in fact I'm all for it.   It's the waking life pranks that suck  :tongue2:

----------


## starletdreamer

> Well I'll get labelled as a fogey but I do NOT think pranks are fun, I think they're irresponsible and stupid.  People who do them are morons.  Anybody who sets up fake stressful or dangerous situations either to shock, or for "research" to gauge reaction (who would help the person in distress?) deserves to get their blocks knocked off .  My favorite videos are ones where the tables are turned:




Those are some quick reflexes!!! Hahaha!

----------


## ThreeCat

Concerning the costume task, what happens if we put on the costume but nothing happens?  Can we try to change the scenery to match, or do we auto-fail?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Concerning the costume task, what happens if we put on the costume but nothing happens?  Can we try to change the scenery to match, or do we auto-fail?



I would say going on an adventure based on the costume's theme would count, but we'll see what the panel says!

----------


## starletdreamer

> Concerning the costume task, what happens if we put on the costume but nothing happens?  Can we try to change the scenery to match, or do we auto-fail?



It's all about expectation. If you expect it to change then it will. 

Suggestions: 

Find a mirror and see yourself wearing the costume. Then walk through the mirror and expect on the other end to find yourself in the environment related to the costume.

Ps. You don't have to physically go through the motions of putting the costume on by the way; this might be too much work. You can just pick it out by saying "I choose this one" and then see yourself wearing it.

Pss. The panel would have to decide if this is okay ofcourse  :;-):

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I think managing the costume part of the task could earn basic wings, but it has to be the whole sandwich to get the advanced wings.

----------


## Box77

Haha.. it's the second day of the month yet, and I feel like time runs to fast for me! Getting too much stress lately. It's time to release the beast... The vampire one (I mean bloody one  ::D: ) could be a good option to bite some necks  :tongue2:  Long time ago I haunted a place in the shape of a vampire, the monks ran like hell  :mwahaha:  Perhaps I could add some pepper with a goal of mine...  :Off to Bed:

----------


## ThreeCat

> Perhaps I could add some pepper with a goal of mine...



You mean like pepper in the blood?  It'll be like drinking a V8!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Or add vodka and a celery stalk and we got us a Bloody Mary.

And a dash of tobasco if you're feeling frisky  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Had a short lucid during a nap today, almost had the pumpkin one.


*Spoiler* for _Pumpkin Attempt_: 



I WILDed into my bed in my dorm room (so, technically an OBE, maybe?). I sat up, rubbed my hands together, and then struggled a little bit getting my sleep mask to stay off my face... After I finally got one eye open, I decided I would try the pumpkin TOTM. I told myself that there would be a pumpkin on my desk under my lofted bed, and then jumped down. There was nothing there. _Oh yeah, I'm doing expectation all wrong._ "That's right, I put it under my desk to save room." I looked under my desk and saw a orange object. I reached for it, expecting a pumpkin, but instead, I pulled out this basketball-shaped pillow that I used to have as a kid.


Like this, but my name's not Gabriella.

"Okay, well it has to be around here somewhere." I looked around the room until something else orange caught my eye on my shelf. I reached for it, but it was some kind of old cassette player.


Like this, but bright orange.

"Seriously?" I continued searching, and saw another orange object behind my roommate's TV. I let it come into focus, and I eventually saw the stem and grooves of the pumpkin. "Finally." I reach behind the TV, which was a little bit of a struggle, but I finally grabbed it. I looked at it in my hand. It was an orange. FFS.


A mother-flippin' orange. I probably didn't need this picture, but meh, oranges.

I quickly gave up on the random search technique. "Oh yeah, they just planted that convenient pumpkin patch outside the dorm. I'll fly down to it and check it o-"

Boom. Awake. I don't know what happened. Only a half hour passed, so I tried to go back to sleep, to no avail. Frick.




So that's how it's gonna be this month, I guess...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol your subC has a little mean streak  :tongue2: 

Good try though! I think your last approach will work the next time.

----------


## Sensei

2 parts blood orange juice, 1 part Glengreens blue. (of course there is another way to mix it with Nessies, but where would I find those?)  ::D: 

Gonna get some blood! Watching through an anime and thinking about this I already had a vampire in my dream! Didn't get lucid or blood would have been easy. Will prolly get it soon. 

If anyone needs help looking for a Boggart,  you should look in the dark, unused corners of houses. Unused dressers and wardrobes are good places. Of course if you dress like a wizard and go to hogwarts, then there is one in the dark arts professor's office. 


*Spoiler* for _Non lucid vampire_: 




I am wandering around at night. I wonder what it is I am supposed to be doing. Call my wife. 
"You are looking for her! You need to find places that she would go."
I start thinking about places that "she" would go. Skating rinks pop into my head. I head up the main road in my city and everything is closed because it is the middle of the night. I see a light on and realize that it is a skating rink! Perfect! This is one that I haven't been to, for some reason I really love that I haven't been in it. I am not really sure why, I think that I knew too much that I was dreaming, because I love going to places I can check out in waking after the dream. So i enter and don't really bother going into the rink, but I check out the snack area and video games. The late 80s, early 90s vibe is super strong here, prolly because I connect it like that in my head. She is sitting at the seats on the rink wall (the seats where the table and "booth" come out of the short wall and you can see over into the rink). She is drinking something red out of a coke bottle. 
"I hope that isn't someone I know." I say as I sit next to her. I didn't notice then, but it was Sarah Jessica Parker as a vampire. 
She laughs and gets up "just left overs from last time. Let's go find me someone for tonight." 
"No one here?" I say as we head out. 
"I gotta make sure to spread them out so it isn't obvious."

We drive in my car to a gathering of friends of mine (I don't know how I got the car). We were at a park and there was a huge mattress. I know that a picture comes to mind when I say huge, but let me tell you that that is too small. The mattress was there so that we could play football on it, so it was the size of a football field. I jumped on it and walked next to my bro-in-law. We walk past his bro-in-law and I find out that we were being timed and I lost. :/ I get mad and want a redo. I get put on the wrong team because of this. I get the football and run around about 7 people. I am using "normal speed", but I am able to use my trampoline powers and agility extremely well almost like I had practiced this specific thing all the time.

I got out of the game soon and we were thinking about watching a movie. I then realized that she still needs to eat. We walk out into a neighborhood and some guy runs past her and bumps into her. The guy laughs a lot and then jumps in his car and drives off. She walks up to a friend of his and she is fuming mad.
"Do you know who I am?" She asks.
"Yes, I am sorry for my friend, he thinks that he is safe from you and not on the list." The person responds.
"He isn't on the list, but he will be on it soon. You wouldn't think that they would allow it since he is a 'productive member of society', but he doesn't seem to want to do more than he already does, and he only has one friend. If that connection was gone, he would be gone." she says, threateningly. 
"But he isn't on the list yet." I say "We are wasting our time here, lets go find someone on the list." 
I wake up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh my god! You and me and Alexa all had nonlucid vampire dreams last night O_O

----------


## Sensei

> Oh my god! You and me and Alexa all had nonlucid vampire dreams last night O_O



That is awesome! I had a zombie dream as well, but not as vivid or have any blood.  :smiley: 





> You mean like pepper in the blood?  It'll be like drinking a V8!



The V is actually for vampire, despite common belief.

----------


## Verre

I read the TOTMs before going to bed last night, and was really motivated by the basic tasks. I think I succeeded at the pumpkin one, since the task simply asks what you find inside the pumpkin rather than specifying that it has to be something unusual. I tried the blood task as well, but I wasn't entirely satisfied with the results, so I'll want to try that one again. (I actually really like being a vampire in dreams, whatever that might say about me! And this isn't the first time...)

My attempt at the blood task raised the need for a clarification, though. The word "cup" in the task instructions is unclear. Does "acquire a cup of blood and drink it" mean that one should acquire the blood in a cup-shaped vessel, or that one should acquire at least eight ounces of blood? I didn't succeed in either case, but I want to know what I'm aiming for. 

The full dream log (long!!) is in my Dream Journal. 

Here are the excerpts related to the tasks: 

Basic Task I: 
*Spoiler* for _Opening a Pumpkin_: 



There was a barn to the left, with an open door, and I decided to turn aside and explore it. This meant there would be no way of catching up with the others, but I didn't feel much urgency to do that anymore. The barn was full of old objects, and seemed to be used as storage of some kind. I remembered the TOTM and reasoned that in a rustic place like this it should be easy to find a pumpkin, so I started looking around for one. I climbed a ladder to a ledge which was serving as a shelf for additional objects, and was pleased to find that one of them was a large pumpkin. Everything else was covered with dust, which made me wonder how long the pumpkin had been sitting here. It was probably this concern that made me notice that the pumpkin was looking a bit sagging and rotten, but I recalled that the TOTM instructions didn't specify anything about the condition of the pumpkin, so I figured that it would still work!

Before I could reach for it, I noticed that it wasn't the only pumpkin: now I saw that there were three more on the shelf within arm's reach, all of them of slightly different hues and shapes. I was glad there was an alternative to reaching into the rotten pumpkin, so I grabbed the one whose appearance I found the most interesting: it was small, squat, and had a faintly bluish tinge. I figured I would start with this one, and if I didn't like the results, I had three more to work with.

Part of me wanted to just punch my fist into the pumpkin, which would have been faster but less elegant, so I forced myself to take my time and cut it open properly. I produced a knife from somewhere, without really thinking about it, and began sawing a circle around the stem, just as if I were going to begin carving a jack-o-lantern. When I completed the circle I lifted up the top section, revealing the interior of the pumpkin, and reached inside. The pumpkin was small enough that my hand barely fit, and I was groping around in the stringy goop and slimy seeds trying to find something else in there, hoping to encounter something interesting and unanticipated. All I felt were the pumpkin's ordinary innards, though.

Initially I had left my anticipations open-ended, but now that the dream was coming up empty-handed I tried to seed them with some expectations. Although it was a small pumpkin, there would be plenty of room for a ring. Might there be a ring inside? I squished all the pumpkin innards around in my hand to make sure I wasn't missing anything, but there was nothing there, nothing that wouldn't ordinarily be found in a pumpkin. The only distinguishing feature was that the stringy goop and slimy seeds, despite their very naturalistic texture, had the same bluish tinge as the pumpkin's skin.




Basic Task II: 
*Spoiler* for _Monster Blood_: 



This time I found myself in a place I recognized: it was the house of my maternal grandmother that I often visited as a young kid. [...] I wondered what task I could try next. I had been interested in the other basic task, drinking blood, but I didn't want to have to go all vampire on anyone who I might happen to encounter in this house, given that this was a place where my own relatives lived. "Perhaps if I look in the refrigerator, there'll be a cup of blood in there," I figured. It seemed a reasonable speculation, but after opening the fridge (which at the time I didn't notice was on the opposite side of the room than it is in RL), I didn't see any likely candidates. What would a cup of blood even look like? And would it still count for the task if it came from the fridge? The instructions didn't specify a source. But the idea of drinking a cup of refrigerated blood was not appealing to me, so I thought I should save this task for a more suitable occasion. I much preferred the idea of drinking it vampire-style, especially if I could get the bonus by drinking it from a supernatural creature.

Closing the fridge, I wondered what other tasks might be suitable for this environment. I remembered my lucid dare, and that struck me as a perfect idea: when I was little I always used to walk and play in the forest behind this house, so it was the perfect "enchanted" forest in which to go looking for elves. I continued walking through the house and went out the back door.

The world that greeted me once I stepped outside was startling in its freshness. The colors were deep and rich and luminous, more so than I usually see in dreams, and I was struck by the beauty of my surroundings. There were some distinct differences from RL: in the far distance I could residential areas covered in mist, as though I were looking at a town from the summit of a tall hill. The forest I hoped to find was present, but quite a bit further away than I would have expected. And walking across the grass of the wide lawn that lay before the forest was... a minotaur? I looked again. No, not quite a minotaur... it had the same general lineaments, but the head was that of a horse rather than a bull. Nevertheless, the creature was clearly supernatural, and it reminded me of the blood task again. I didn't want to miss this opportunity, since it was walking right toward me, so I approached the creature.

I didn't want to just grab the monster and start biting him, since he would surely conclude that I was attacking him and fight back, which could be counter-productive. So I went up to him and asked politely, "Sir, would you mind if I drank some of your blood? I only need a cup." He was at least seven feet tall and surely had plenty of blood to spare, so I didn't see any reason he should refuse. To my consternation, he seemed unsettled by my request and tried to demur. But I didn't want to pass up this opportunity, and figured that I had already met the demands of good sportsmanship by clarifying my intentions, so I grabbed his left arm (I was facing him, so it was the arm to my right), extended my fangs, bit him right in the crook of his elbow, and began to drink. Although he was tense and rigid, he didn't fight back, and I concluded that he must be experiencing that peculiar pleasure that the prey of vampires are often said to feel while being fed upon.

I paused to look up, gauging the creature's reaction, and was surprised to see that his appearance had changed. His head was thrown back, his eyes closed, but it was the head of an ordinary man now, no longer that of a horse. The task was to drink from a supernatural creature and see how it changed me, but it turned out he was the one that was transforming! I returned to drinking his blood before he could recover his wits and fight me off. However, the blood wasn't coming very quickly. Either I had picked a bad spot where the blood couldn't flow freely or he was still resisting me in some way, perhaps stifling its flow through the tension in his arm, which was still very stiff. I woke up before I had finished drinking, and promptly concluded that I didn't think I hadn't drunk a whole cup's worth, if we're measuring technically by eight ounces. However, it turns out that it is hard to estimate the quantity of blood you're drinking when you're getting it right from someone's arm!




Edit: Oh! I almost forgot to mention. After I woke up, I was trying to figure out how much of the blood I actually drank. I had some carrot juice in the fridge, and decided that might be about the right consistency, so I put eight ounces of it in a glass and drank it. I concluded from this experiment that in the dream I had consumed about four ounces of blood. Also, it occurred to me that if you warm up carrot juice to body temperature, it might make a great blood substitute in that Halloween game where you blindfold people and try to convince them that they're interacting with icky objects (like skinned grapes for eyeballs).

----------


## dolphin

When I originally envisioned this task, I imagined, say, a 8 ounce cup at least half full. But now that I think about it, the actuall amount doesn't really matter, so maybe it would be better the wording was changed to, "Consume some blood and report the taste." That way it would be easier on everybody while still maintaining the integrity of the task. Any amount is okay as long as you can taste it. No cup needed.

I hope to break my dry spell and get these tasks done!

----------


## Box77

-Incubation: On.
-Lucidity: Off.

Incubated dreams: A woman jumped off a tall building, her body is smashed against the floor and there's blood and gore everywhere. Apparently she was not dead and tried to wake up. My brother thinks she's just laying in a funny pose on the ground and tries to pick something next to her head. A piece of brain sticks in his hand. During the dream she turns into a fish and we fried it. I ate a piece, thinking perhaps it's not a good idea because of she took a lot of barbiturates before her jump. It's disgusting but for some reason, we have to eat it. A couple of dreams later, got trapped making fire which was forbidden in the zone, then we (including the forest ranger who caught us red handed) were drinking wine and some other liquors while some people are getting specially dressed for a country side party.
There was more, but I was taking so many FA notes, that I forgot some other related segments along the night.

Apparently I forgot to switch Lucidity 'on' in my subC control panel last night  :Cheeky: 

*Edit:*





> You mean like pepper in the blood?  It'll be like drinking a V8!







> Or add vodka and a celery stalk and we got us a Bloody Mary.
> 
> And a dash of tobasco if you're feeling frisky







> 2 parts blood orange juice, 1 part Glengreens blue. (of course there is another way to mix it with Nessies, but where would I find those?)



 :Thinking:  Curious that I didn't read those comments after I posted last night.





> .../"You are looking for her! You need to find places that she would go."/.../So i enter and don't really bother going into the rink, but I check out the snack area and video games. The late 80s, early 90s vibe is super strong here, prolly because I connect it like that in my head. She is sitting at the seats on the rink wall (the seats where the table and "booth" come out of the short wall and you can see over into the rink). She is drinking something red out of a coke bottle. 
> "I hope that isn't someone I know." I say as I sit next to her. I didn't notice then, but it was Sarah Jessica Parker as a vampire./...



 ::huh::  Interesting that my lucid goal I may relate to this task was shape shifting into a gorgeous lesbian vampire and have a blood orgy with some colleagues  ::tongue::  But the only lucid I remembered about it, I didn't dare to get into the room where a vamp was supposed to be. I was like, she will eat me like a snack  ::chuckle::

----------


## starletdreamer

Loved it Verre :-) Thanks for sharing. I love the part you figured the creature must be enjoying it. lol ---> Although he was tense and rigid, he didn't fight back, and I concluded that he must be experiencing that peculiar pleasure that the prey of vampires are often said to feel while being fed upon.

----------


## dolphin

I got the blood task done in one of my LDs last night. 

Blood TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## kilham

3 days and all I have managed: 3 sleep paralysis, last one with knives buried in my shoulder... beautiful -_-

----------


## CanisLucidus

I remembered to face a fear in last night's lucid dream, so at least I'm remembering tasks.  It wasn't my _greatest_ fear, though, so I'm *not* claiming wings for it.  (Edit: Sounds like this is good for Basic wings after all!)  I bravely faced the fear of... awkward silences.   ::chuckle:: 





> I remember that I had a goal of facing a fear.  *Dreamer* and I had recently discussed how we’re both very fearful about awkward silences with friends.    I allow the conversation to pause.  *Dreamer* seems to understand what I’m doing and her eyes flick once nervously to the left before locking back on to mine for good.  I feel a sharp flutter of panic at first and I’m tempted to blah-blah-blah the moment away, but I resist it and maintain our eye contact.  My hands knead the carpet to help keep the dream stable.  After I’m past the initial fear, my mantra “Look for the dream” returns to me.  *Dreamer*’s mouth turns up in a half smile as my fear gives way to calm.



Full dream: Silent Lucidity - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Schmaven

> 



That's what I hope to find inside a pumpkin :-)

----------


## woblybil

> so I grabbed his left arm (I was facing him, so it was the arm to my right), extended my fangs, bit him right in the crook of his elbow, and began to drink. Although he was tense and rigid, he didn't fight back, and I concluded that he must be experiencing that peculiar pleasure that the prey of vampires are often said to feel while being fed upon.
> .



I always thought drinking beer out of a bottle was better than using a glass  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sorry for being behind on the winging! Last night's storm wiped out alot of towers, and I had to work until 11pm tonight.

I will catch up tomorrow after work, and my apologies folks.

----------


## StephL

Hm - I also wonder about the blood acquisition business. If one wants to go for bonus and needs it from a supernatural being - how to realize that? 
Bite a vampire and spit it in a cup - approach a dragon with a syringe and ask nicely? 
I guess, just claiming such origin will not be enough - except it's transformative powers count as proof of supernatural origin?
Is transfer into a cup before consumption optional?

----------


## FryingMan

Well I had a wonderful lucid last night but all I could think of doing task-wise was an old outstanding dare (throw a fireball....ended up more like throwing a candle-ball  :smiley:  ) I've been meaning to do for a while and to try the finger-through-palm RC which I had previously never tried (it went through!   Like thick rubber).  Both were fun!    Then I admired the view out my parent's windows, and after "waking up" ( after grabbing a DC's tush) had a 2nd level WILD and woke up a bunch of times in the dream, so happy I had "WILD"ed!  Not sure how many times I "fell" asleep and "dreamed" in that dream...

----------


## John11

I just finished up the first task.  I was at a pool party and I realized I was dreaming.  I saw some pumpkins around, but the dream faded.  I wasn't awake yet though, so I felt my way around my house.  I moved my dining room table around until the dream visuals reappeared.  

Then I went out my front door as I tried to picture a pumpkin patch.  I didn't see a pumpkin patch, but there were a bunch of pumpkins scattered about.  Most of them were very tiny.  Like 3 inch diameter tiny.  There was one near my door that was large though.  It was about 1.5 feet diameter.  I went up to it and realized I needed a knife.  Luckily, the pumpkin was sitting on a pile of knives.  I quickly hacked off the top of the pumpkin and looked inside.  It was completely empty!  I wasn't satisfied with that, so I went to look for another pumpkin.  

I saw a decently sized on in my neighbor's yard across the street.  As I started walking over there, I saw a cop car coming down the street.  I thought he might notice my knife and come question me, but he ended up making a U-turn and leaving.  So, I went up to the other pumpkin and I was going to cut it open, but it had already been cut into a jack-o-lantern.  I lifted off the top and it was mostly empty save about five slices of honeydew melon.  I figured that would have to do.  I then went to try and jump through a window, but I just crashed into it like usual.  Then the dream faded and I woke up.

----------


## ThreeCat

I faced a fear last night--I allowed myself to be beheaded.  Wasn't thinking of the task, but of dutchraptor's advice that I should hurt myself in a dream.  I'll post DJ later, and I'll let you guys decide if it's wing-worthy  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

> Hm - I also wonder about the blood acquisition business. If one wants to go for bonus and needs it from a supernatural being - how to realize that? 
> Bite a vampire and spit it in a cup - approach a dragon with a syringe and ask nicely? 
> I guess, just claiming such origin will not be enough - except it's transformative powers count as proof of supernatural origin?
> Is transfer into a cup before consumption optional?



I was wondering the same thing, would drinking from the source suffice or do we have to do it in a more _civilized_ way?  ::chuckle::

----------


## Box77

^^Yep, me too. I didn't notice about it because of I was taking it metaphorically... bite a neck and have a long slurp of red wined blood. 

I find it somehow challenging to get a supernatural being to subordinate though...

----------


## starletdreamer

> I remembered to face a fear in last night's lucid dream, so at least I'm remembering tasks.  It wasn't my _greatest_ fear, though, so I'm *not* claiming wings for it.  I bravely faced the fear of... awkward silences.  
> 
> 
> 
> Full dream: Silent Lucidity - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



haha awkward silences. I've been trying to deal with those myself. I even have those with close relatives and it's like visiting the Twilight Zone.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You guyzzz  ::mrgreen:: 

Blood: acquiring it and swallowing at all should count, since it's basic.
Fear: any fear should count as a basic, GREATEST fear as advanced. Greatest fear in BOGGART form is bonus.

Whatch'all think?

----------


## dolphin

I like.

I tried the costume task last night in one of my lds. After I summoned a costume closet the only choice I had was a wrapped up military costume which I couldn't get out of the package in time. I've had trouble with costumes in the past so hopefully I can improve. I think I have another try at Percy's dare though and then try the costume task again. Improve that dream control!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I like.
> 
> I tried the costume task last night in one of my lds. After I summoned a costume closet the only choice I had was a wrapped up military costume which I couldn't get out of the package in time. I've had trouble with costumes in the past so hopefully I can improve. I think I have another try at Percy's dare though and then try the costume task again. Improve that dream control!



In your next lucid, walk past a mirror while thinking "Look at my Spiderman [or whichever] Suit! Present tense in LDs helps alot with expectation. Saves time too.

----------


## Schmaven

I had a non-lucid dream that was fairly related to the tasks.

I wound up holding a spray bottle that would cause whoever got sprayed in the face to encounter their greatest fear, but I was interrupted before spraying it in my own face.  But not before testing it on three different cats who for some reason enjoyed it, and then became my minions.

For the blood one, I found a room with a huge pool of blood, deep enough to just cover my little toes.  Instead of drinking it though, I was attacked by a demon...

Non-lucid, but still fun.

----------


## PRtitohp5

I think I finished the basic tasks  :smiley:  . I'm disappointed with what I found inside the pumpkin, but I guess it is what it is. Guess my imagination isn't super good when I don't know what to expect lol.


*Spoiler* for _Failed basic task i_: 



I became lucid just when a dream was ending and induced some vibrations to get out of my body OBE style. I was in a triply version of my house everything was different (smaller or bigger, different colours) but very similar at the same time. Then I walked towards the fridge, it was also different, like a yellow old school fridge. When I opened the fridge a big pumpkin was waiting for me, the inside flesh was already scooped out but it wasn't a jack-o-lantern yet. I checked and there was nothing inside, I tried digging deeper, but nothing.... The dream faded. 





*Spoiler* for _Succesful basic task i_: 




   After a dream (DEILD), I got out of my body OBE style again (this time my house was a very authentic version), walked to the kitchen and there were a bunch of trick or treat jack-o-lantern plastic baskets, I looked inside of one and I only found ice cubes, they felt cold, but I was like come on!!! Then I opened the fridge and I only saw very tiny pumpkins (like plum sized), and I was like "there's no way I'm using this ones!!" But I looked up and saw a very big pumping, I grabbed it and it was also very heavy! I placed it on the table and started looking inside. I found the most random stuff ever (I guess I didn't know what to expect, like with the fortune cookie I at least expected a note). I was kinda pissed and don't even remember most of the stuff but I remember I found a CD in a case with a photo of a pedophile looking dude, by the name of "Ah Bu Dabi" or something like that.





*Spoiler* for _Successful basic task ii_: 




In the same dream I went to the fridge one more time and saw a glass with a red liquid, I consumed it and it tasted exactly like blood!! Salty and metal like. I thought this was so awesome because it has never occurred to me to drink or eat while lucid. I instantly got the urge to drink some more, looked in the fridge, saw a whole gallon of a red liquid. I spilled the whole gallon into the tiny glass, making a mess, and then drank it! (tasted a little lighter the second time). And then I compulsively threw the empty gallon and broke some stuff lol

I remembered I could turn into something and started shifting form into this small animal, but the dream faded and I don't know what it was. Then I had a false awakening with a dog in my bed (and I don't even own a dog)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Woo congrats on the lucids PR!

And excellent use of the refrigerator for both basic tasks. I like the idea of using one as a sort of portal for summoning objects. Don't like what you see inside? Just close the door and expect something else in there. That would make an interesting basic i task sometime: Open your fridge, report what's inside!

----------


## PRtitohp5

Thank you! 

And yes I found it to be a very effective way of summoning objects, specially for beginners. But by reading some of the other members' experiences, I really like the idea of finding some stuff with the help of dream guides sometime, sounds very fun!

----------


## Sivason

I need some motivation. A challenge should do. I want to create a creepy autumn meadow at night and plant a single pumpkin seed. I will the make it sprout and grow crazy big, then see what is inside. maybe I could open it by calling down a lightening strike.

----------


## woblybil

10/06                      (I keep doing the tasks non-lucid)
7:00am I may have to do something else besides MILD for awhile, It seems my sub-c is remembering the task's but not rememebring to become lucid...

Anyways, Heres the fail..
I had left my steel and amp at a church where I was going to play at some function, I told them it was alright to try it out while I was gone. and went off flying around touring the other side of a river and when I returned the trees were too thick to get back down and I heard awful noises coming from my guitar below playing something I never heard (or trying to), I was near a bunch of stubby dead branches and began playing them along with the noise below, They sounded like a "Didgeridoo drum" (So far so good)
 The main trouble is, I never saw any reason even while flying to suspect I might be dreaming or that this was a task..Dang!     ::yddd::

----------


## starletdreamer

I got lucid on Saturday which was great, but did not remember any of the tasks. Instead I set off flying. I'm writing a list of all the tasks and taping them on the wall right next to my bed so I can look at the list before bed. ::D:  I am sooooo eager to do this blood drinking task. lol I've always wanted to be a vampire.

----------


## Sensei

I haven't gotten lucid yet this month.  :Crying: 

I am watching everyone, not many wings out right now. I need inspiration from yall.  :tongue2:

----------


## kilham

After those 3 sleep paralysis, I made it the fourth day:

Im inside an airplane/helicopter looking at the ground where I see dinosaurs running, waitdinosaurs?? This is a dream so I jump to the ground and run where I see a building made of glass. I pass through the glass to get inside and protect myself from the dinosaurs: 

Its an empty big room, all the walls are made of glass so you can see all the jungle outside. Suddenly all becomes Jurassic park-like and everything begins to jump under the characteristic thud-thud of T-Rex coming!, all the other dinosaurs are running away, this dream is so cool that I think fuck off ToTM, Im staying here with T-Rex!! Even though I do panic a little, I fly high enough to protect myself from the dinosaurs; I see that the building is now full of panicked Koreans running. 
Sure enough, T-Rex appears, and many other people outside the building are running, but not exactly from T-Rex but from a giant, well, its not like the movie giants, but a modern-clothed giant person, bigger than the dinosaurs, weird

*Well, finally I decide to use some of that lucid time to accomplish one task, but I cant remember any oh yes, the pumpkin one. I find a medium sized-pumpkin (exactly the shape and color from the one I bought yesterday), smashed it on the ground and it opened in half, then I put my hand inside and found nothing but the slimy contents and the seeds, just like a normal pumpkin Im kind of disappointed, but when I look away and then again on the pumpkin, theres now a cardboard rolled inside a plastic bag, I take it out and it has written the word fourteen, ok task done.*
Finally a DC approached me and begins (very excitedly) to tell me that hes a big fan and follower of my work  on lucid dreaming, LOL!!  he looks like a scientist or something, hello ego-DC, its always nice to talk to my ego in dreams.

----------


## starletdreamer

Here's some inspiration for the blood drinking task...

----------


## PercyLucid

OMG... I am supposed to dream one more hour and I am sleepy... but my brain is going to explode with this dream and taking notes in the journal is not enough... so I am gonna start writing it now...

Probably the longest lucid in my entire life. Coming soon!

----------


## PercyLucid

And here it goes... it is a long read!!

I ended up not doing any advanced, but I did the bonus task, so wing me for that when you have a chance (I think I cannot request to join Bonus task done)


*Spoiler* for _Carving pumpkins, playing made up instruments, fighting a dragon, visiting the zoo and finding Dreamer after several secret theaters_: 





07.10.2014Carving pumpkins, playing made up instruments, fighting a dragon, visiting the zoo and finding Dreamer after several secret theaters (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This is probably one of the longest lucids in my life (well, I cannot remember when I was a children, but as a grown up probably it is, plus I made so many challenges tonight that I can feel them vanishing from my memories, so I got into my PC, giving up my last hour to sleep to write this whole thing down. I have been through a minor dry spell of lucids and good recall as I had some very busy days. Yesyterday, Monday the 6th of October 2014 I had the day starting pretty bad, but it had a great ending and I felt today was gonna be a good day, so I wanted to start the day awesomely with a nice lucid. I woke up at 5am and I had memories of a dream (now, with this mega-dream is totally forgotten) and I felt too tired to write it down. I went to the bathroom and then it was very hard for me to fall back asleep (this is not normal, I usually fall asleep fast.) I layed on my back to meditate (since I could not sleep) and I ended up falling asleep. I believe this lucid might have lasted about 1h 30 minutes, as I woke up from it at 7am.

I do not even recall very well the non lucid part with this dream. I have vague memories of being with a friend, who was male and I believe we either were going to meditate or we were going to look for our wives. It was afternoon and it was sunny. We were in a park somewhere and we were about to go to an apartment and have a couple drinks, I believe until our wives met with us. As we were talking, I told him that I felt weird like if I was in a dream, like I did not feel awake. He started to laugh and I rose my hands.

I had six fingers on each hand and no thumbs. Where the thumb was supposed to be I had a very long finger (over than one feet long) and told him, "See! I am dreaming!" I right away started to fly away from him. The dream quality was very high and I realized I was in the suburbs of some town. It was day and the air felt very clean. There was not a single cloud on the sky and I felt happy to have broken the dry spell I had. I immediately recalled I needed to get the ToTM done and so I would collect my wings, and then, I planned to get as many dares as I could also, I wanted to break my record. 

I recalled the first one _opening a pumpkin and finding what was inside_ *(which ended up being one of the tasks)* so I saw a big house with a massive backyard (it was about 30 yards wide) and a lot of pumpkins (also pretty big.) So I floated and landed in the garden. I glided towards the pumpkins and pulled a carving knife out from my pocket (lucky me!) 







The pumpkin looked better than this, pretty much perfect and it was standing. As I approached it and carved the top of it, it was loaded with sour strips, different sour candy, some chewing gum and I believe I saw a mithrill vest from the lord of the rings. Even though I saw that, I felt that opening the pumpkin was good enough and wanted to get done other tasks _(I did not remember that trying on a costume was another ToTM.)_ I heard some voices approaching at me and I figured I could do another ToTM, which it was doing trick or treat to the people living in that house *(which ended up not being one of the ToTM.)* So, I glided silently behind one old woman that was looking where the noise came from and I roared like a vampire. I believe I might had even vamp teeth as she freaked out for a few seconds, but then I announced "Trick or treat!" as I landed again on the ground.  The lady started to laugh and to look at me with a smile and she started walking to her house. I followed her, now walking, to collect my treat. There was also an old man at the house asking what was going on.

As she collected the treats (some similar candies as I found inside the pumpkin earlier) I was able to spot a goblet sitting on an altar with two candles:







I figured it would have blood and I would accomplish _one of the Advanced tasks of the month _ *(which ended up being another basic task.)* I found funny that my dream put that inside this house and if I would not be lucid, I would find these old couple to be very weird, lol. So I just entered the house, and I believe that this old couple was outside, they were okay with me entering the house. I approached at the Goblet and looked inside. Yep, it was blood indeed and I found also some blood over the altar. I just took a sip and it tasted pretty much like blood taste. I did not feel any effects and I was glad about it, but since it was another ToTM I went ahead and celebrated I succeeded at it.

From here, I recalled that I needed to confront my greatest fear through summoning a boggart. I did not feel like doing this, for some reason I felt this could threaten my dream and provide premature awakening, so I passed on this. Since I felt I did accomplish already one advanced task, I was happy (_lucky me I completed the bonus, or I would be wearing only one pair of wings...)_ and I focused on the last ToTM. I recalled it was a bonus tasks to play a made up instrument that does not exist in waking life. I saw laying on the ground like a large semi-transparent stick, made out of plastic. I grabbed it and pretended it was a flute, but the noise it made it was like when you try to blow air through a stick! I figured that was way too lame for a bonus task and I could do better, so I went ahead to the old man and asking him, "Can you please show me an instrument that does not exist in waking life, please?" He smiled and said, sure thing!

He walked me towards the front deck of the house where he had a small portable kitchen. He turned on the fire and placed a brass bowl on the fire, filling it up with water. From here, he got some of these lab tubs and placed them inside the bowl.





_

_All the tubes were standing (despite they were placed in a bowl) and the tubes had different heights. Suddenly, after a small while, vapor started to come out from the tubes, but some tubes would release a denser vapor than others and all these had different tones of white and gray. The old man told me to start blowing through one of the handles on the brass bowl. I figured I would not burn myself. As I started blowing, I could hear some music, but it was a mix of the noises that a boat makes (just not as loud) plus the noise from a harmonica and then I believe from a bag pipe. It was some instrument alright, weird indeed but I was able to pull it off!!

I still had a huge quality of the dream, so I wanted to get some dares also and hit the jackpot. First of all, I wanted to get an easy one done, since I did it on the past, _so I went ahead and laid down in bed to WILD within a lucid dream in order to accomplish (_*Induce a dream within a dream, Inception style (Maxis)* ) As I laid down, I felt the dream fading fast, but I focused in just going into a deeper layer of a lucid dream, which I successfully did. I heard some nature sounds but I had no vision, so I demanded for vision. After a while, it came back successfully completing one dare. With this dare done, I recalled that I wanted to look for the blue room that I visited back in 2011 with Dreamer. (*Revisit the blue room where you first met me in your dream (early 2011.) Get me to show you how I draw portals with my finger, then jump through with me and see where it takes us! (Dreamer)* _)_ So I started to look for a way to do this, I noticed I was with my wife and she was acting like hypnotized, she was pretty much motionless and not talking. So I told her to wake up and give me some conversation. We were now in downtown, probably appeared there after from inducing a dream within a dream, so I started to look for a portal or maybe attempt to make one and see where it took me. I heard people crying and screaming and I saw a huge red dragon:







I also recalled that I had to defeat a dragon for one of the anyone lucid dares *(which ended up not being one neither)* so I glided to the dragon and landed in front of me. He appeared to call down for some reason. I had no clue how was I going to defeat the dragon, so I hopped I had kinetic powers in my dream. I just pointed at him with the palm of my hands and he crashed in another building, roaring in pain and falling to the ground. From there, I believe it either vanished or turned into ashes... some dragon that was... what a disappointment! 

I told my wife that the dragon was lame and that I wanted to visit the zoo (_Visit a zoo and describe the kinds of animals you come across. (That should be easy but I'm hoping you stumble across interesting or new species ~ NyxCC)_ I started to walk around downtown and got inside a shopping mall, as for some reason, I felt that I could find a zoo in there. The shopping mall was deserted and there were no people around. I saw a small white building that had a big panel on the top of it that was decorated like if it was a rainforest and I hopped for it to be a zoo. Tough luck, it was not. It was a pet food store that had the appearance of a zoo in order to attract customers. So big bum! 

I floated high as I figured I could see the zoo from the high and just fly to it. I found no zoo and I realize this whole downtown was just an island. I also saw that the waves were extremely strong, hitting the beaches entirely and creating small Tsunamis. I felt that something was very wrong with this island and felt I was loosing control of my dream. I saw the waves getting bigger until a massive wave covered my head to the point of seeing the light of the sun to vanish. A few seconds later, I saw all darkness and I could hear some noises of people, but did not see a thing. I also felt my body in bed and I knew I was on the verge of waking up. I started to focus on the dream itself and focus on the sound that people was making in order to anchor back in the dream. I then tried very hard to open my eyes, monitoring if the sounds vanished or got louder (waking vs going deeper in the dream) and I started to see day light, so I was happy as I was still dreaming. 

I was standing in the middle of the road and right behind me, there was a white bus, which was parked. I had a good feeling and I walked behind the bus to find this:



I was like, "Awesomeness." That tile wave ported me there. I entered the zoo and recalled I would have no problems at all since it was free _(__it is the Chicago one that is free, I mixed both)_ I saw some people monitoring the entrance and we needed to walk through a small machine with a ton of LED lights and a small monochrome screen. I could see a lot of data being stored in there, including my weight and psychic gifts. I figured that since it was free, we were going to get spammed big time on our e-mails at a later time. 

The zoo here was indoors and I found mainly lizards. But these lizards looked weird, as they were purple and they had several legs. I also noticed some hens walking around where other people was and I could spot feathers and poop on the floor. There were a lot of people selling stuff and trying to get my attention, but I just keep focusing on the zoo to finish my task properly. I also saw a sheep, but instead of its white fuzzy appearance, it had the skin of an elephant. What a twisted blend my mind was making. I felt that was good enough of a zoo visit (I am not a huge fan of zoos in waking life, but this dream was fun and worth it, thanks for the dare!) so I really wanted to get to meet dreamer and that would accomplish all my current personal dares also. 

I wanted to teleport but I was not successful, so I figured I would look for some aid to be able to do this. I started to look for the color blue, and to find a blue room. I found a somewhat blue room so I entered it hopping it would be the room. But it was not, it was a movie theater. They were showing a movie, I believe it was the Fantastic Four, but I did not get distracted. I heard a noise coming from one of the walls. On the walls, I could see different pictures, all art and I found a huge Mona Lisa:







But it was a bit distorted and the vividness of the paint was way more vivid than the real thing. I recalled this was another dare _(Jump inside a picture of your choice, what happens? (Hukif) )_ So I got excited as I was accomplishing another dare more. I just jump into it and hopped to find the blue world behind this paint. But instead, I have found another theater. I saw a small board that said, "A Secret Theater." I found that mysterious and funny. There were some people watching a different movie. I believe it was either a classic black and white movie or a documentary. But I did not want to focus on that so I kept exploring this room. 

On the same corner where the Mona Lisa was on the previous room I saw a small hole on the wall and like someone crossing it. You had to crawl to go through. I started to get more excited and I crossed this hole. I saw some stairs, but these were broken and it was impossible to cross, but since I was dreaming, I just glided through the stairs and walked through a door to reach... yes, you guessed, another theater... and another board that said, "An even more secret theater." There were also people inside, but the people here looked in pretty bad shape, like if they were sitting there for hours or even days, as they were dirty also. I was already getting tired of this theaters, but once again, I saw an even more tiny hole on the whole, and I somehow shrunk myself to go throught it. 

I got into a futuristic room, said room had like futuristic tubes that were elevators. I wondered what was going on and that I really wanted to find dreamer. I also found another board here that said, "Magic proof elevators." I was a bit worried that my dream control would not work here for some reason and I figured I could not go further. But a voice said, "You are in the elevator and you will be trapped here." I tried to break free without being successful and the voice announced me that I was going to be tossed in the huge can pools and I had to stay there. I saw four cans on the ground, but these cans were each like a 20 story building, they were massive as I could see hundreds of people swimming on each of them. 

Also, the entire room was blue, including the cans and there were blue crystals on the walls and there was a blue mist around. I was tossed in a can with only four-five people. I tried to fly away to look for dreamer but I was not able to do so. I felt bummed as I figured that on the can right in front of us, I would find her because it was loaded with people. While I was looking around, I heard a sweet voice saying, "Percy?" As I looked back, I realized it was *Dreamer* however, she did not look at all like she is on waking life, she had brown here, blue eyes and two pony tails. She also had very cheeky chicks and was smiling. She wore a brown and green swimsuit. She had a lot of curves and she approached at me. *Dreamer* told me, "I am glad you finally came." She looked into my eyes and hugged me, giving me a sweet kiss. I felt happy I finally accomplished this one, but my subconscious ended the task for me because *Dreamer* said, let's open a portal now. I figured it would not work as we were in a magic-proof place _(_my lucidity was fading fast_)_ *Dreamer* rose her hand and a small vortex appeared on the edge of the can we were swimming at:







She grabbed my hand and said, "Lets go together through it." As we traveled through it, I reached the crystal cave where I first met with her and she gave me another hug and said she was very happy. I started to look around the cave but suddenly, it became very bright until I woke up.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I've had a couple of non-lucid dreams where these task themes have bled through.
In one, my friend was somehow playing a guitar solo on a piano.
In another, I was in a strange underground world full of supernatural beings and people in Halloween costumes, and then a bunch of zombies crowded around me.
Next time, I will be lucid!  :tongue2:

----------


## Box77

It's time for me to hit the mattress and see if I can harvest something better than a nightmare of the month. Yep, got sick, some fever, the kids drove me nuts, birthday coming soon, no money, no luck... I'm ready for a Halloween party  ::D:

----------


## starletdreamer

[QUOTE=PercyLucid;2127489]And here it goes... it is a long read!!

 One word: WOW!

Thanks for your sharing!

----------


## Verre

I think I completed one of the advanced tasks. I put on a witch costume and the environment changed into a beautiful forest. The setting was probably partly determined by the fact that I was also thinking about my lucid dare, but even in the dream I found myself contemplating how witches are often conceived to be women who live alone in the wilderness and have a strong connection with the natural world, so it felt appropriate for the costume as well. 


Full DJ entry: October 7, 2014: "Indecisive Witch, Invisible Song"


*Spoiler* for _Witch costume_: 



By this time I felt immersed enough to start working on tasks. One of the TOTMs is to dress in a costume, and I had decided in advance that I wanted to dress like a witch, so I went to the "costume closet" where I keep my clothes that are too dressy or impractical for everyday use. At first I was surprised to see (so I thought) nothing but the clothes that are there in waking life. I must have been a bit confused, because although in WL the closet contains plenty of gothy-looking wraps and dresses entirely suitable for a witch costume, the only thing I thought to grab at the time was a small halter top of some colorful iridescent material. I didn't put it on yet, since my priority was to find a mask.

The closet actually contains a box of masks on the upper shelf, but in the dream I "remembered" that I had a brown paper bag of them on the floor, so I went through it until I found a witch mask... or was it? Looking at it again, I thought it actually looked more like a Darth Vader mask that someone had clumsily tried to convert into a witch face with dabs of green paint. But then I "remembered" using it as a witch mask before, so I figured it would be adequate.

Next I needed the pointy hat. I must have one around here somewhere... I dug through the closet, but couldn't find one of the right shape. Nevermind, I can make one! I pulled out a fedora made of black leather, and started trying to pull the top to make it longer and more pointy. At first the material was resistant but I put some focus into the act and soon was able to mold the hat into a proper Halloween-style witch hat, and put it on my head. The fact that it was made of black leather made me feel extra stylish. I paused at the door of the room and wondered if I needed to change my clothes as well, but when I looked down I saw that I was wearing a long black dress that already looked witchy enough, so I never had to put on that stupid halter top!

After walking back out to the kitchen, I remembered to check my reflection in the mirror (in a spot where there is no mirror in WL). It wasn't bad! I looked like that classic witch from the Wizard of Oz: green face, hooked nose, tall hat. The mask was looking much less Vader-like now, and at this point I noticed that there was even an inscription on it (entirely legible in the mirror rather than inverted by the reflection) that gave the title "Witch," and was signed either "Robert" or "Richard." I assumed the name must be that of the local artist who made the mask, and was reassured by the title that it had been intended as a witch mask after all.

When people were contributing suggestions for the October TOTMs, I had really liked the one about flying on a broomstick to a witches' gathering, so this was something I had planned to do once I got in costume. But now I wasn't sure. Maybe it would be fun to work on my lucid dare instead, and go startle some elves with my witch costume! I felt indecisive. And in either case I'll have to leave the house, so which door should I use? I've let myself get into the bad habit of being paranoid that leaving the house might destabilize the dream, so I wondered if leaving by a door I don't often use would help bypass this impression. I know that this worry is a wholly self-imposed obstacleand moreover that it is not supported by the evidenceyet I also know that even letting myself worry about destabilization can have a destabilizing effect!

While I'm standing there trying to make up my mind, I notice that the scenery outside the kitchen door has already begun to change. Replacing the back patio is now a beautiful summer forest, with green leaves, mossy trunks and a clear limpid pool of water on the ground, like a natural spring. The water is only a few inches deep and appears completely transparent and pure. The scene is so lovely that I immediately let go of my pointless worries and go outside to enjoy it, kneeling in the water and running my hands through it, lifting it in my palms and letting it splash back into the pool. I find myself wondering if these surroundings will transform my costume from that of an ugly old green witch into a young beautiful forest witch. And what do we mean by "witch," anyway? I start pondering the question: aren't those two archetypes (ugly old witch and young beautiful witch) from the same tradition? Don't they both imply a woman with an unusually strong connection to the natural world?

I still haven't decided if I want to look for a witch gathering or an elven gathering in this forest, as I think both could conceivably be taking place here. Would the elves resent my presence if I'm still a Halloween-style witch? But if this pool has transformed me into a beautiful forest witch, maybe I would blend right in. (I regret now that it never occurred to me to check my reflection again in the pool! Though I still had the impression that I was wearing the same black dress.)

----------


## Sivason

So I gave it a try last night and had a good lucid but wasted to much time on details, and had a snooze alarm set that ended up interrupting me mid task.
Here it is, Good Start, Failed Pumpkin TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Marce

Hi everyone  :smiley: 

So, this is my first post at dream views. I've been lucid dreaming for quite a few years but I've been having a rotten dry spell so I decided to up my game. I've been listening to the podcasts and reading a lot more about lucid dreaming. Boy did I break that dry spell last night.

So I discovered the monthly/yearly tasks yesterday (truly awesome concept) and I thought I'd give it a try. Here's how it went:

I was in a regular dream talking to a friend about lucid dreaming. I told my other friend beside us that she'd probably end up having a lucid dream just by hanging out with us. Anyway, in that moment I did a standing in dream WILD into a lucid dream in my bedroom. Finally, was my first thought. Then I remembered the monthly task and I walked over to my kitchen where a sheet was on the ground. I thought "I'll just check out my pumpkin under the sheet" when I pulled back the sheet a big old pumpkin was there. I pulled off the top which appeared to be already cut and found the usual pumpkin entrails inside as well as my car keys. So I figured I'd go for a drive. I grabbed my keys and went to my car and reversed down my drive way, trying to remember the other tasks as the dream seemed pretty stable. 
I passed my shed and stopped the car, remembering the blood challenge. I went inside and found a tin tool box and thought "this is where I keep my blood" so I opened it and found a yellow plastic cup filled with blood. I picked it up and drank it. It tasted like blood always does in my dreams, it was thick and warm and the only way to describe it is "sickly". I'm not a huge fan haha. Anyway, I drank it and decided to turn into a werewolf. I chucked the cup away, felt the moon on my skin and watched my hands as my fingernails grew into claws. I attempted a howl and then went swinging through the trees with my new found strength. The dream was still really stable which was awesome. So I went into my neighbours house and found their closet. I then thought about a halloween costume being in there and opened the doors. Inside were Hermione's robes. I put them on and looked in the mirror and saw that my hair had grown all Hermione like as well. Then I heard people in the other room so I went in and decided they were Hermione's mother and cousin. I cast a Leviosa spell and said to my mother "look how clever I am" then I cast the killing spell and killed her and my cousin. Hahaha sort of an adventure I guess! 
After that my awareness moved back to my own house, to a room that doesn't exist. I remembered the worst fear challenge and a large wardrobe appeared. Very much like in the Harry Potter movie. The doors opened and a sort swirling entity emerged representing a boggart. I asked my worst fear to appeared and it transformed into this strange wooden gnome. I was truly frightened of it and had some false dream memories of this thing haunting me. So I grabbed it and broke it into little pieces, my sister came in and asked why I was so afraid and I said "it builds itself again! it can't be broken!" I think the fear was to do with a sort of uncontrollable and creepy break from reality that sets my nerves on edge. Hahaha, anyway I asked for another fear and it turned into a type writer which said "lazy" on it. I'm a writer so that is quite terrifying. 
After that I decided to wake up and write it all down. 
 ::D: 



I'm super stoked about this dream! I've never really used expectation that much but it seems to be highly effective. I would've like to spend a bit more time with each challenge but clearly I was feeling a bit over eager haha.
I'm so happy to be a part of this community, I can't wait to get to know you all!  ::D: 


(Sorry I'm not sure how to create those read more sections of a post)

----------


## starletdreamer

Congratulations! That's one awesome lucid dream you had there! Thanks for sharing it and glad you broke your dry spell! I hate those too.  :;-):

----------


## LDleader

I really want to do this but I'm still a newbie with lding so right now I can't even get a ld. Close though

----------


## ThreeCat

Hey guys, here is my beheading.  Sorry it's taken me so long to post:





> I spend most of the dream wandering around at my job. Someone has a black chow off of a leash, and the dog is following me. I ask the owner if it is friendly, and he replies, "Well you know, he does have some pit bull in him . . . ." I walk past a co-worker. She asks me why I am back at work when it's the weekend. I respond that "it's complicated" and walk into the main building. I'm looking for a bathroom so I can wash my hands. I realize I am wearing my sleep mask and am in my underwear, but don't think much of it. I walk into the restroom, and look at myself in the mirror. I'm naked.
> 
> And I have a vagina.
> 
> This shocks the hell out of me, but I instantly realize I'm dreaming. I then reason that I will wash my hands before continuing the dream. I then shake my head at this foolishness and just walk out of the restroom. In the main lobby, there is a high glass wall with glass doors. I decided to phase through the glass wall, T-1000 style:
> 
> 
> 
> I phase my head through the glass, and press my arms to the side. However, my arms are not melting the way they should be, and I start to lose confidence. The window then bounces the rest of my body back, but keeps a lock on my head. The window then proceeds to toss me about the room.
> ...



I'm not claiming wings for this one, as I was not even trying to complete the task.  Feels kind of cheap to me!  But I am happy I was able to face a fear  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

@ThreeCat: Wait, you're naked in front of a mirror with a vagina, and you...just walked out?   haha different dream goals I suppose.
BTW love love love your sig quote, so much wisdom there.   I feel we should quote it or an adaptation of it to every newbie who  posts "WAH!  I've been trying to lucid dream for THREE WHOLE DAYS and I can't get lucid!  WHAT'S WRONG WITH ME!?"

Anyway, on to the main attraction: vivid dreams, and a LUCID!  Woohoo, did basic pumpkin.  There, now I do not fear October TOTM any longer.





> I'm now standing outside in daytime on a fairly steep sloping path between houses but still thinking about that odd tube descending out of the refrigerator I was just observing, I've never seen anything like it before.  Wait, *odd thing I've never seen before*?  DREAM!  Nose pinch confirms.  I walk up the hill towards the street, immediately think of TOTM/pumpkin task [I love when goal memory comes easily].  I turn to the left at the sidewalk and go up onto the porch of a house, thinking "It is Halloween, there will be a pumpkin here."  Sure enough I find a pale white/green typical jack-o-lanter-sized gourde on the porch.   I reach down and imagine that it's top is already cut.  I pinch the dry stem at the top with the fingers of my left hand, noticing the sensation of touching it is entirely waking-like.  It lifts off easily.   Oops!   Below it there is *another* pumpkin top, this one traditional orange.  Is this going to be a trick dream pumpkin trolling me with endless series of tops?  No, I lift the orange one away and see the interior: no pumpkin goop, it's packed with colorful transparent packages of goodies (cookies?)  I'm closely looking to be able to describe very clearly the contents, the package on top is drawn with an illustration that I think looks a lot like Charles Shultz style (peanuts), then the dream fades (either wake up or non-lucid transition, I had 2 more quite vivid non-lucid dreams after that).



I'm looking forwards to the non-waking instrument one -- I'll pass on the blood, I may try costume though.

full DJ: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...moments-61289/

I wondered where that green/white pumpkin image came from.  I just now noticed THis in my kitchen:

Attachment 7744!!!

RC RC RC RC RC RC RC RC RC RC RC RC RC RC RC RC RC RC RC RC !!!

----------


## StephL

Beautiful dream Verre! *heart-smiley* (which doesn't work?)

I'm a bit concerned, if I might not end up with lucid throwings up from the blood, if it's going to be realistic. Surely something rather unusual, if...*hurl-smiley* (also out of order?)
First I need a lucid, though!
 ::yddd:: 





> I had a non-lucid dream that was fairly related to the tasks.
> 
> I wound up holding a spray bottle that would cause whoever got sprayed in the face to encounter their greatest fear, but I was interrupted before spraying it in my own face.  But not before testing it on three different cats who for some reason enjoyed it, and then became my minions.
> 
> For the blood one, I found a room with a huge pool of blood, deep enough to just cover my little toes.  Instead of drinking it though, I was attacked by a demon...
> 
> Non-lucid, but still fun.



Wow - you've got great "normal" dreams, you do!  ::D: 





> I need some motivation. A challenge should do. I want to create a creepy autumn meadow at night and plant a single pumpkin seed. I will the make it sprout and grow crazy big, then see what is inside. maybe I could open it by calling down a lightening strike.



Now that I call devotion!! Good luck - looking forward to the next attempt - I esp. like the lightning bolt idea (I'm getting obsessed with these things... ::roll:: )!





> It's time for me to hit the mattress and see if I can harvest something better than a nightmare of the month. Yep, got sick, some fever, the kids drove me nuts, birthday coming soon, no money, no luck... I'm ready for a Halloween party



 :There, there:  Doesn't sound nice - I hope it's going to get better for ya soon!





> (Sorry I'm not sure how to create those read more sections of a post)



Warm welcome to the board!
What you are looking for is the spoiler function, it's in the bar directly over the text field, bit to the right of the middle, and looks like two rectangles!  ::wink:: 
Happy dreaming!

----------


## ThreeCat

> @ThreeCat: Wait, you're naked in front of a mirror with a vagina, and you...just walked out?   haha different dream goals I suppose.
> BTW love love love your sig quote, so much wisdom there.   I feel we should quote it or an adaptation of it to every newbie who  posts "WAH!  I've been trying to lucid dream for THREE WHOLE DAYS and I can't get lucid!  WHAT'S WRONG WITH ME!?"
> 
> Anyway, on to the main attraction: vivid dreams, and a LUCID!  Woohoo, did basic pumpkin.  There, now I do not fear October TOTM any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forwards to the non-waking instrument one -- I'll pass on the blood, I may try costume though.
> 
> ...



Thanks, FM.  Concerning goals: not _exactly_ sure what you would have done in my place, but maybe I shouldn't ask?  Lol

----------


## FryingMan

> Thanks, FM.  Concerning goals: not _exactly_ sure what you would have done in my place, but maybe I shouldn't ask?  Lol



Woblybil knows ...

----------


## FryingMan

Wings wings, wherefore art thou?    :armflap: 

Helloooooo  ::ophelia::  .... did the permission group thing as well as posted here...

----------


## woblybil

Hmmph, This thing hates me.......Now I not only can not post attachments but I don't get email notifications since Oct 1st either. Dang junk !





> Woblybil knows ...



 ::evil::  ........Yeah,I know...... I just went to the mirror to play faces and I was a "Them" (which I just love)..
I guess I got a task but it was a messy one and I gotta write it up yet :BRB.

----------


## woblybil

Basic Task #1
10/10                     ..Pumpkin's and other things..
5:30am I didn't sleep much before and was up at 2:00am stuffing my face as usual and went here to DV to read awhile and went back asleep at about 4:00..

 I lay there awhile thinking about the Pumpkin task but as usual it turned to girls and I was getting mad about not sleeping and got back up but I saw myself get up in sort of stop frame and said "Yahoo" and as always the fist place is to the bathroom and skip the toilet to play faces in the mirror but saw I was a pretty nicely developed girl with boy junk too but after playing only a little while I managed to think of the Pumpkin task before time ran out.....I just went on thru the mirror and wall to 219 and raced down the road in my best motorcycle crouch to Walmart where I knew there was a huge box of Pumpkins just waiting to be vandalized by me over by the Deli counter, I went in thru the open doors and stuck my hand in the first pumpkin on top and pulled out a handful of seeds and pumpkin glop and shook it off on the floor but the seeds turned into the shiny metallic replicant spiders I used to see on "Lexx" or "Star Trek" or somewhere and they came crawling out of the hole in the Pumpkin after me. I pee'd on them and flew away toward a woman standing outside the womens room wearing something like a tank top and naked below that 
*Spoiler* for _Nasty_: 



and I didn't bother to ask but just plowed right into her from behind and in seconds she blew off thru the wall and disappeared and while I was wondering WTF I was back at my computer watching the red and yellow Icons rolling up like a slot machine and wondered WTF again as I woke up back in bed and came out here to write it up, Then noticed my sticky pajamas and had to take a break to go change...


 I love happy endings  :tongue2:

----------


## JadeGreen

I will probably give this another go tonight, assuming I become lucid. This was my first attempt at the 'face your fear' advanced TOTM.

...I then think of the advanced TOTM; I need to face my biggest fear.
"I want to face my biggest fear right now!"
All of the sudden, the sky darkens, it starts raining and the art fair distorts and takes me back to an outdoor location in my own subdivision. I am then there for a few moments. I see a huge storm cloud in the sky, bubbling and churning. I am happy because I know this means my fear is coming...
Then that fades to seeing images people's faces. All of the faces are drawn in shades of red with a blue background and have all-white eyes. I recall one of the faces being that of Professor Penguinstein, a DC I dreamed about two nights ago. They begin to cycle through faster and faster until they become unrecognizable and eventually blend together into a skull with white eyes. Normally, I would have been scared, but knowing that I was dreaming, I stood in the face of the fear. To be honest, I was actually quite confused about what the dream was telling me. Why was it going through all these faces and making a skull? What is fear is this? This isn't really that scary. I could feel myself waking up, and tried to hang on to see what would happen next.
I woke up.
I tried to WBTB, but the dream it yielded wasn't lucid...

Here's the full DJ entry:

TOTM attempts (LD #119) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Punkin Task!!





> I thought "What was one of the TOTMs? Oh yeah, look inside a pumpkin!" I was already wandering around outside, so I thought to myself how I was able to summon things better with this new trick: instead of begging or hoping or wishing for a pumpkin to appear, I just said to myself, "I'm going to go check out that pumpkin that's behind that rock". Sure enough, there was a pumpkin. But it was cubic, and it rotted away when I touched it. (Funny, at Trios Grill where I had dinner last night, they had a few pumpkins and gords outside in the front, and I remember thinking one was rotten at first because it was one of those super bumpy ones.) "Ok, I'll try the one behind that other rock." It was a normal, large round pumpkin, which felt a little soft but not rotten. It was soft enough that I was able to pry off the top. It was filled with normal pumpkin guts and seeds. I was a little crestfallen, and I recall wishing there had been more to it.
> 
> Then suddenly, under the pumpkin guts in the center, a chunk of guts started vibrating, and making a rattlesnake tail noise. I pushed the guts to one side, and there was a bug there. Then I said in a Gollum voice "Oh! A BEASTY!!!" (I swear I'll record that, just how I said it in the dream lol.) It was a bug thata looked just like the one OmKAR linked to in irc the other day. It looked like a cricket with a super long butt thorn, and it crawled in this guy's ear. They had to use tweezers to pull it out of the guy's ear, and when they did, the critter tried to hold on to the guy's earlobe because ti didn't want to leave it's home.



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ophe...uh-dild-61320/

I'll catch up on wings but I got a few errands first.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Unfortunately, I saw that ear bug video thing on another site and wish I could unwatch it.

p.s. fake memories are the best way to summon, well done!  "It's Halloween, there's a pumpkin up on that porch" worked for me, heh heh !

----------


## faxonboy

October's Task of the Month, Dream fragment. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I did easy task 1. I would have tried the others but I wasn't able to stay lucid for very long. Just long enough to open up a pumpkin and be disappointed that it was basically empty.  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

> I'll catch up on wings but I got a few errands first.



Still out on errands  :tongue2: ?   3rd day now, still wingless...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sorrehhhhhh. I'm actually on vacation now aha! But I had to work 8 days in a row prior to. On the bright side, I got to wing you lovely folks while consuming a resplendent breakfast at the Hyatt  :tongue2: 

Congrats y'all!!

----------


## FryingMan

Ah, thanks, feel properly dressed now.  "Wing me, baybeh!"   

Awesooome about vay-kay.    I hope prodigious piles of bacon were involved in breakfast.    I thought about waffles in my lucid last night, I should have included bacon!

Oh, I should just put it here now:  TOTM bonus fail in bitchin' LD:




> I'm lucid as the dream forms. I guess this means it's a WILD, don't care so much about the category. The image appears and solidifies. It's as if I'm standing in the closet of my childhood bedroom looking out to a a portion of my bedroom, I see one of the twin beds. It is as if the scene is partially in a black frame. I can't detach from where I am, feel a bit unstable, start rubbing hands and don't stop until I can enter. I call to my mother whom I "know" is just behind the area blocked by the blackness to come out and sit on the bed. 
> 
> After enough hand rubbing I can detach from my starting point and enter the dream, there is a brief disorientation and them I'm walking out of my bedroom the dream is now "full screen", I enter the upstairs hallway, I reach the top of the stairs, turn, descend, I'm thinking a little bit that it's sort of weird just to walk around when you're lucid but I'm really enjoying it, I don't care, it's stable and solid. I reach the bottom of the stairs and enter the living room. There are many many objects, I'm amazed at the detail, it feel really waking-life. There are lots of small digital clocks with bright colors showing the time, I don't look at them but notice them shining in the dim light (green some of them). The lighting is dim but everything is clearly seen. The room is full of objects, unlike previous dreams where it's been empty or just a few things. I notice the old B&W TV on a stand near the entrance to the dining room, think it's interesting that I see the old TV. Walking further into the room I turn to my right and glance at the piano area, I see it is filled with discarded crumpled up Christmas wrapping paper. I want to do some lucid eating so I head for the kitchen, *I'm in the dining room almost to the kitchen and think "no, do the TOTM non-waking instrument task." I turn around and head back to the living room, I open a buffet sliding door and pull open a drawer with the intention of finding a musical instrument that doesn't exist in waking life. The drawer is full of random small junk, no instrument. I then think to ask the "dream guides" for it, I hold out my arms as if carrying an invisible pile of firewood and say "give me an instrument that does not exist in waking life" but nothing appears. I give up and go outside on the deck to admire the view*. The view is amazing, I see all the way to The City and the sparking lights. Some lights are pure blue. Some lights are little square blobs on top of straight sticks and I recognize these as indicators from a space-sim game I've been playing a lot of (Oolite) and chuckle out loud as I recognize the residue and know where it's from. I reach the main corner of the deck and decide to fly up in to the air, I jump lightly and effortless reach up into the sky. 
> 
> I'm twisting around and think I should go raiding neighbor homes for girls, but I find my flight movement control is broken, I try flapping once or twice but can't move at all, then the dream goes dark, I see only blackness. I try opening my eyes once or twice and think that I'm moving my waking eyes so I relax and stop moving.



Full DJ:
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...ce-kiss-61336/

Ah man forgot my childhood home has tons of mirrors.  I should have reached into one to pull out the instrument. Next time!

----------


## woblybil

> Sorrehhhhhh. I'm actually on vacation now aha! But I had to work 8 days in a row prior to. On the bright side, I got to wing you lovely folks while consuming a resplendent breakfast at the Hyatt 
> 
> Congrats y'all!!



In that case have a nice lunch too...Maybe Pizza and Beer?.. You have likely seen enough wings for while  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

This site is amazing, Just Amazing!......For 10 days I cannot post attachments,edit posts,delete posts or post new threads then like magic I can do almost anything I want....(Almost) Ya gotta love the internet  :tongue2:

----------


## spellbee2

Heyo, finally got the pumpkin one. THE DAY IS MINE!


*Spoiler* for _Pumpkin TOTM_: 



I walked over to a tree by the road and looked up at the many oranges on it. I reached up, pulled one down, and proceeded to stare at it for a while. It suddenly reminded me that I wanted to do the Task of the Month. I looked around for a pumpkin, and found a big display of hay bales and pumpkins for some fall festival (how incredibly convenient). I grabbed one from the ground, but it felt really mushy. _Well, I can just peel this one apart, I guess._ I pulled apart the pumpkin, only to find that the inside was much like the inside of an orange.


Wut.

So there I was, holding basically a giant orange. I was curious, so I took a large bite of it, and sure enough, it tasted just like an orange. It tasted decent, but I quickly grew tired of it. I tried to remember whether the task was to _open_ a pumpkin, or to _smash_ a pumpkin. _Eh, wouldn't hurt just to be safe._ I picked up another pumpkin, which felt much more like a normal pumpkin should. I took it over to the sidewalk and 


Sorry, couldn't resist.

It burst open, and about 50 small coins, mostly dimes and pennies, spilled out onto the ground. Hmm, not too bad, I guess. But I enjoyed smashing these pumpkins, so I picked up another one. I could feel and hear something rattling inside, so I wasn't surprised when I threw it on the ground and more coins came out. I repeated this cycle several times. I felt like Link smashing pots or something.


Thankfully, no awkward dress/skirt thing in my dream.

When I finally grew tired of this, I began to walk off and try to think of another TOTM, but I quickly woke up.



Full Dream.

----------


## Sensei

> Heyo, finally got the pumpkin one. THE DAY IS MINE!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Pumpkin TOTM_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I walked over to a tree by the road and looked up at the many oranges on it. I reached up, pulled one down, and proceeded to stare at it for a while. It suddenly reminded me that I wanted to do the Task of the Month. I looked around for a pumpkin, and found a big display of hay bales and pumpkins for some fall festival (how incredibly convenient). I grabbed one from the ground, but it felt really mushy. _Well, I can just peel this one apart, I guess._ I pulled apart the pumpkin, only to find that the inside was much like the inside of an orange.
> 
> ...



I always felt like Link goes well with that song. "I'm not a part of your system! I threw it on the ground!"

Awesome dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Pickman

Okay guys, does this count as completing the Advanced Task ii - confronting my greatest fear? (skip down to the end to see what I'm talking about) :  Partying with Daniel Radcliffe; Dancing in the mirror - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I'm not sure what my _greatest_ fear is, but I'm sure that being chased by weird old men with decomposing faces probably ranks up there among the worst of them.

But then, I didn't set out to do accomplish this task with a premeditated fear theme - so does this count?

----------


## Xanous

Basic Task i - Open a pumpkin. What do you find inside? 

Elves, Jawas And The Pumpkin - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> ...Once outside, I immediately recall the pumpkin task for the task of the month. I must have dropped my cat or it vanished because I have no other memory of her from here. I use a strong sense of expectation as I walk around to the side of the house. Just as I thought, there is a nice looking pumpkin in the driveway resting up against the house. It looks pretty solid and I briefly wonder how I am going to cut it open. I recall OpheliaBlue's dream and remember hers was sort or soft so I decide that's how mine will be. I reach down and rip the top off; it feels really pliable and half rotten. When I take a look inside, I see many smaller pumpkins among the typical stringy pumpkin guts. No seeds; just miniature pumpkins. I feel a little disappointed that I didn't find something cooler but this is kind of neat. I get the idea to open the biggest mini pumpkin, but the inside of that one was just solid pumpkin mush. I begin squishing and playing in the mess like a kid in the mud. Not far into this, I wake up and do a nose plug to be sure.



Advanced Task i - Go into a costume closet and pick out a costume. Depending on the costume you choose, the setting related to the type of costume will appear. (For example, if you choose a mermaid costume then after putting on the costume you will automatically find yourself in the ocean.) 

I didn't remember the costume closet part but I nailed the rest.

Manatee Costume - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> ...I remember the costume task for the task of the month and look for my manatee outfit. There is a white toy chest behind a stack of chairs. There seems to be a bunch of stuffed animals and puppets in there. This is perfect for what I need. I reach in and pull out a grey hoodie with a plush manatee head for the hood. I decided before hand that I didn't want a complicated costume but this unexpected item is genius. I find a full length door mirror so that I would have a visual ground as I slip the costume over my head. My reflection doesn't cooperate and is making funny faces at me. It's not even doing the same movements I am. I decide this DC is annoying and move to another mirror. My reflection is still making faces but at least it's cooperating. I carefully slip the hoodie on while I keep a visual on the mirror. Once I have it one with the hood up, I turn around and imagine being in the water.
> 
>  The hallway behind me quickly fills with water to the roof and I start swimming. Air bubbles swirl around me as I level out and make swimming motions. The dream fades here a bit but I focus on memories of snorkeling and quickly find myself in something similar to King's Bay. I even act the part and pretend that I have fins for elbows as I 'walk' the bottom among the vegetation. after a few seconds, my vision fades to black again but I decide that I have done the task so I let myself wake up...

----------


## Nova357

Pumpkinception!  Cool!  I can't wait to try out one of these tasks, especially the pumpkin one.

----------


## StephL

I got lucid in a very weird way last night - I had watched the series 'The Prisoner' and in my dream "Number 2" appeared and was very suspiciously trying to talk me into something. The actor of Gandalf, by the way. And I realized it, somehow I knew this was from fiction and I concluded I must be dreaming.

So I turned away and walked out of the house. There was a wooden chest on the porch and I convinced myself of pumpkins having been stored there. Opened up - yep - pumpkins. It kind of never ceases surprising me how stuff is so easy to dream up. Classical big orange ones - I took one out and pried the top loose, which was easy, too. But to my disappointment there was only pumpkin-mush in it. I remembered reading about somebody having dug into it and found more, so I did that and indeed, there was more - just nothing exciting. Black relatively flat and shiny stones of a diameter of maybe 5 cm.
Na well... ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Home soon!!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I did the *bonus task* a couple of nights ago!
I tried to go in without any expectations for the instrument, and I got a really interesting result!

Excerpt:

*Spoiler* for _bonus task_: 



I tried to remember the task again, but I had already forgotten.  ::doh:: 
*CanisLucidus* said, _"Would you like me to play you a song?"_
Nice work, CL! I was very excited by this reminder!
_"YES!"_ I exclaimed. _"Wait, no! We have to get an instrument... Come with me!"_
I grabbed his hand and led him out of my room. I didn't want the size of the instrument to be limited by what Canis had on his person, so I decided we'd find it in another room. I had intentionally tried not to think about what the instrument might be in advance, hoping that the dream might surprise me!
Canis and I walked out to the hallway. The house appeared to be a cross between my current house and my old house.
I affirmed that there would be an instrument behind the door as we entered a room... but it was empty.
I led Canis to a few more rooms, but none of them even contained furniture, let alone exotic instruments.  ::undecided:: 
We finally walked into the spare room from my old house. I was disappointed to find another empty room, but I decided to try using a different technique this time. I affirmed that there would be an instrument behind me, and I turned around. There was just a pile of boxes, seemingly filled with junk, but I figured the instrument must be inside! I put my hand into a box and felt something rubbery inside. I pulled out something that looked like a hollow windscreen wiper blade, bent in the middle. I blew on it and it made a sound kind of like a recorder, but then an extension fell out from the bottom and I realised there was more to the instrument! I had to attach the extension properly, which made the instrument really long. It was made of three distinct parts and seemed pretty flimsy, so I asked Canis to hold one end and help me carry it to a room with more space.
We stood in the middle of a large room, both holding the instrument. I thought it'd be cool if we could play it together, so I asked him to blow into the other end while I blew on my end. We both held a long, steady note at our natural speaking pitch. The instrument vibrated, and I could feel the air pressure starting to build inside it. It became harder to blow, but the air slowly moved towards the centre of the instrument. When our breath collided, the middle of the instrument came apart... we broke it!  :tongue2:  I figured this instrument was not meant to be played by two people...
The middle looked like it had originally been stuck together with masking tape. I reattached the parts and asked Canis to hold the other end again. This time, I just blew into it myself. It made a low pitched warbling noise, kind of like the Australian magpie, but with a higher pitched vibration at the same time, like Khoomei style Tuvan throat singing. There was also a flanging effect creating a sweeping sound that made each note dance. I only got to play a few notes before I felt myself waking up.



*Full dream here*

----------


## spellbee2

So close to getting the blood one today.


*Spoiler* for _Failed Blood Task_: 



I was in my college dining hall, and there was some kind of karaoke thing going on right in the middle. One of my friends tried to convince me to do it with him, and after enough persuading, I finally caved. I went to sit down my backpack, but instead it just kind of floated and spun in mid-air, like it was in zero gravity. I quickly realized this wasn't right and became lucid. I remembered both my dare (which I though would've been hard at the moment) and the blood TOTM. _Well, they undoubtedly have raw meat in the back. That's probably the best place to find blood._ I wandered through the door into the back, and immediately saw a cart with shelves of vacuum-sealed ribs. _That was easy, might as well go for the bonus part too._ "This is dragon meat, right?" I asked to no one in particular. I tried to look at the label, but couldn't get it into focus. "Yep, it is," I said, hoping that saying it would make it true. I grabbed the top package and ripped it open, but as soon as the package opened, the cart took off running - er, rolling - away from me. I took off after it. It was pretty fast, but I used all my parkour skills (I jumped over a table) to catch up. Unfortunately, it went through another door, which locked immediately, so I couldn't get through. I turned around to see a package of raw chicken wings behind me. _Meh, chicken blood will work too, I guess._ I walked over, started to open the package, aaaaand woke up.

----------


## John11

Last night I had a lucid dream and I tried to finish up the second basic task.  My lucid started in my house (like most do).  I had decided earlier that the supernatural creature I was going to drink the blood of was a yoshi from the Mario universe.  So I tried to picture a Yoshi as I exited my front door.  There was a strange dinosaur looking creature that had similar proportions to a yoshi, but it was about 9 feet tall and had features more like an actual dinosaur than a cartoon character.

I decided to go for the vampire blood drinking method.  I went up to the "yoshi" and bit its neck.  I couldn't get any blood to come out though and I woke up.  I DEILD'd back into another lucid and realized my problem was that I didn't have any fangs.  I went out my front door again but the "yoshi" wasn't there any more.  I did however see a chain chomp from the Mario universe.  I figured chain chomps didn't have blood, but I decided to give it a try anyway.  I went over to the chain chomp.  After it did its standard attack it does in the games, I went up behind it and bit hard.  I tried sucking and some liquid actually started filling my mouth.  I swallowed and it tasted very metallic and kind of sweet.  After I backed off, I started to "transform".  I put transform in quotes because the only thing that happened was that I now had large metal hoop earrings.  I removed them from my ears, and then I woke up.

----------


## Marce

> Last night I had a lucid dream and I tried to finish up the second basic task.  My lucid started in my house (like most do).  I had decided earlier that the supernatural creature I was going to drink the blood of was a yoshi from the Mario universe.  So I tried to picture a Yoshi as I exited my front door.  There was a strange dinosaur looking creature that had similar proportions to a yoshi, but it was about 9 feet tall and had features more like an actual dinosaur than a cartoon character.
> 
> I decided to go for the vampire blood drinking method.  I went up to the "yoshi" and bit its neck.  I couldn't get any blood to come out though and I woke up.  I DEILD'd back into another lucid and realized my problem was that I didn't have any fangs.  I went out my front door again but the "yoshi" wasn't there any more.  I did however see a chain chomp from the Mario universe.  I figured chain chomps didn't have blood, but I decided to give it a try anyway.  I went over to the chain chomp.  After it did its standard attack it does in the games, I went up behind it and bit hard.  I tried sucking and some liquid actually started filling my mouth.  I swallowed and it tasted very metallic and kind of sweet.  After I backed off, I started to "transform".  I put transform in quotes because the only thing that happened was that I now had large metal hoop earrings.  I removed them from my ears, and then I woke up.



This is awesome haha typical dream humour with the hoop earrings !

----------


## woblybil

> I got lucid in a very weird way last night - I had watched the series 'The Prisoner' and in my dream "Number 2" appeared and was very suspiciously trying to talk me into something. The actor of Gandalf, by the way. And I realized it, somehow I knew this was from fiction and I concluded I must be dreaming.
> ...



We were on the same track I guess......I started out lost in an old (Maybe English)  castle which is a story in itself and went thru a door to middle earth (Jules Verne style)and all the strange stuff there...The sky was made of stone with several moons including one really big one half risen over a glassy,golden sea and rocky beaches lined with tan palms and strange eyes peeping out of them, But you were not there dammit  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

I've been thinking so much about the bonus task that I've been playing my WL instrument in dreams a lot.   Here's my DJ from 2 nights ago, a massive recall night aided by wormwood and galantamine and multiple wakings (no full lucids though), the music master class is the last one:

00:00 Monday 2014-10-13 multi-epics: Sadistic Genie, Porn shoot, destroy villain, master class - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Last night I had a 10-15 LD DEILD chain (my first ever) that was dominated by themes that Woblybil and fogelbise would appreciate.    Kept trying and kept waking and kept returning to try again.  Finally had some measure of success!   I'll write that one up later today.

----------


## StephL

Oh - unlucky woblybil! You're saying you didn't notice, right? Sounds like a fantastic normal dream, though!

Great lucids everybody - so hilarious, you and Canis with this tuby instrument, Dreamer - I can almost see and hear it in my imagination!
Lovely also to chose a Yoshi for a supernatural creature and transformation into somebody with hoop-earrings - niice!
Good luck spellbee may your blood not roll away from you the next time!
Congrats Fryingman - you did it, didn't you? Was a bit too lazy to read all your monster-recall there, admirable. I'm always writing in it _now I start again_ and it stays a singular entry. Maybe I'll journal a bit for last night later.

Happy birthday Ophelia in hindsight - and please gimme wiinx for my quite disappointing pumpkin! 

 ::fly::

----------


## stonedreams

Wow first experience with galantamine / choline combo was incredible (4mg galantamine/ 200mg choline)! Finally got the pumpkin TOTM although not that spectacular I will continue to work on the others  ::tongue::  
*Spoiler* for _TOTM (pumpkin)_: 



 I found myself in what was suppose to my room but something was off...it was extremely stretched out and my bed was on the opposite side of the room. I nearly lost the dream but I ran a quick nose plug RC and found it to stabilize. Immediately I remembered the task of the month because I write them down every night before bed so I can recall them when in dream. I told myself that I had left my pumpkins outside of my bedroom door and sure enough there were two pumpkins sitting right there when I opened it. It was fairly dark in the hallway so I couldn't see which one was larger but just picked up the one closest to me. When I brought it into the light I saw that it was a small midget pumpkin with those green spots you sometimes find on top of them. I thought up a reasonable plan to open the pumpkin and to enlarge it a tad. I made my way to the kitchen which was fairly similar to waking life and sure enough with a little of mind power when I emerged off the dark staircase the pumpkin had doubled in size. I set it down on the table downstairs turned around and sure enough the top was sliced off. I reached my hands into the pumpkin and at first it was just the guts and goo but then I found my phone in the depths of the pumpkin. I didn't even want to look at my shitty optimus elite, not even in a dream ::chuckle:: . Anyways I go on to do some other personal tasks but I will be trying a few more TOTMs before the end of the month!

----------


## FryingMan

Well, I played an instrument in the dream that does exist in WL (at least I thought I was) and I wasn't lucid so no, that's not a bonus success.   But I'm on the right wavelength!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Back from my birthday extravaganza! I am now starting a diet =/

Anyway, thanks for putting up with me guys. I tried to wing you guys from my phone, but it's so easy to miss some of you that way. So thanks for giving me the necessary nudges for y'all's wings  :tongue2:  And hooray, look at all the pumpkin tasks! Looks like some members are getting that expectation thing to work well.

----------


## StephL

Uii - that was fast! Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## starletdreamer

Sorry, couldn't resist.

*LOL!!!! Is that you in the picture? This picture made me giggle at work.*


Thankfully, no awkward dress/skirt thing in my dream.

*Link! I love TLOZ!

Congrats on smashing pumpkins. Reminds me of the band by the same name.* 

Got lucid last night and had to mess it up with sex stuff. lol Reminds me of wolybil. :-p

----------


## Box77

My turn!! I managed to do the pumpkin task twice, although I don't remember what was there in my second attempt  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _- Basic Task i: The pumpkin task_: 



Somehow I start walking on an open field, and find some candies spread on the floor. I see one has a peculiar shape. I pick it up to see through its partially transparent wrapper, it has the shape of a pumpkin. I remember there's something about it and pick it up while trying to remember what was it. I remember it was a task of the Month! I notice finally it's a dream because of I was regularly RC'ing during my WL every time I saw a pumpkin here and there, specially in the supermarkets this month. Now I remember, it's not about something with the shape of a pumpkin. I must find one. I turn to see on the grass, there's a small one almost in front of me. I pick it up and draw a cut with my finger on its top as I planned to do because of I used to open portals that way. It's not difficult to get the top of the pumpkin cut. I lift the small lid to see inside. It looks like the interior of an orange. Actually the skin of the pumpkin turns flexible and I manage to get a big orange out of the pumpkin turning it upside down. The big orange falls on my hand and it has the same cut on the top. What a big imagination! I was hoping to find something more "expectacular". I think I can do it better. I turn to see somewhere else, and find a bigger pumpkin to my side. I pick it up and make the same cut drawing with my finger, wondering why some people need knifes to do this task. I lift its lid to see once again/...


_* Dream fades to black. I'm still trying to remember what was there the second time I did it. I think perhaps it was something similar because of I stopped paying attention._

----------


## FryingMan

Yay lots of pumpkins this month!    So glad for a non-scary task  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> *LOL!!!! Is that you in the picture? This picture made me giggle at work.*
> 
> 
> Thankfully, no awkward dress/skirt thing in my dream.
> 
> *Link! I love TLOZ!
> 
> ...



I got a few TLOZ dreams myself lately, lol You might enjoy a read or two!

And awesome job guys, pretty awesome dreams!

----------


## spellbee2

> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> *LOL!!!! Is that you in the picture? This picture made me giggle at work.*



No, that's not me, but you're one of today's lucky 10,000.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Any way of finding out why I don't get email replies from any threads on DV since Oct 1st ?........ I put it on Bugs & Fixes but (Naturally) No reply



Just gotta wait for Swakefield to address it.

If in the next week or so nothing has happened, shoot me and gab a PM about it and we'll hunt him down and tie him to a chair.

----------


## NyxCC

Still haven't posted my entry from the 10th, and I'm kind of tired, so I'll write a quick summary instead.

*Basic ii*: Two DCs were after me on a lucid chase. After getting rid of them and going in a pretty creepy house, a spontaneous scene change/teleport happened returning me to the house entrance. They caught up with me and I decided to face them, at the same time remembering the bloodsucking task, so I bit one of them on the cheeck and sucked in some blood. He was an unpleasant DC and didn't make for the fulfilling true blood experience I was hoping for.  :tongue2:

----------


## starletdreamer

I am so off this month. I had one lucid and one semi-lucid and the TOTM did not even come to my mind any of those times. I'm really looking forward to sucking some DC's neck and turning into a sexy vampy vamp.  :vampire:  I must get lucid!!!

----------


## dolphin

I finally had an LD where I remembered to use a mirror to help with the costume. I tried to put on a dolphin costume but I got a bee costume instead. I think I might have partially transformed into a bee because I was hovering around. Thanks Ophelia for the mirror trick! I think it's just what I need to transform. I'll try it out some more.

----------


## FryingMan

OOOoooo what's the mirror trick?  See yourself as desired in the mirror and then it "sticks" to your "real" self?

----------


## Nazrax

I had a failed attempt at the pumpkin one last night. I managed to find three pumpkins, but two were so shrivelled i didn't think there could be anything inside, and the third (still shrivelled, but larger) morphed into a bunch of gourds when I picked it up  :Sad: 

Asking a DC for a pumpkin failed (I'm still amused that she lied to me), so I look forward to trying the "fake memory" technique that so many have had good success with.

----------


## woblybil

> Just gotta wait for Swakefield to address it.
> 
> If in the next week or so nothing has happened, shoot me and gab a PM about it and we'll hunt him down and tie him to a chair.




Yay, It works now...Thanks ..Not having email notifications was a pain in the butt..

----------


## Aristaeus

I managed to fulfill the basic and advanced tasks in one fell swoop. I honestly did not think I would be able to do it, what with mine recent overwork-induced dry spell. The basic task is highlighted in *green*, the advanced task in *purple*.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 16 OCT 2014

The first thing I remember is becoming lucid in a dark, multicoloured scenery. The dream was rather long and I spent most of it flying around with mine Wings of the Heart.
*Towards the end of the dream, I suddenly remembered the DreamViews tasks, and immediately a pumpkin the size of mine torso appeared in the air in front of me. In a swift motion, I conjured a blade out of nowhere and sliced the pumpkin vertically in half. A bunch of juice and a mysterious electrical device spilled out.*
*With the basic task done, I immediately flew into a nearby shelter and opened a wardrobe. Hanging neatly inside was Link's hat and tunic. With a flick of mine finger, I instantly donned the clothes, and not a second later, the scenery around me abruptly turned into the interior of the Temple of Time from The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, and the temple's theme began to play faintly in the background.*
I walked out of the Master Sword chamber and into the altar room. The place looked exactly like it did in the game, except it was in HD, and there were several engravings of the Hyrule Royal Crest on the walls.
After several minutes of looking around, I exited the Temple of Time via the main entrance. I cannot remember what happened after that.

----------


## dolphin

@Frying man:Ophelia's mirror trick ⤵




> In your next lucid, walk past a mirror while thinking "Look at my Spiderman [or whichever] Suit! Present tense in LDs helps a lot with expectation. Saves time too.



Seems to work really well!

----------


## woblybil

> @Frying man:Ophelia's mirror trick ⤵
> 
> 
> Seems to work really well!



Mirrors are always where I head for first to play faces but if theres something else it almost always starts there too, If I'm thinking im a girl and theres a girl in the mirror, Or if I want to go somewhere special thru it its just smoky and  I pass thru the mirror to other worlds etc: In fact, a couple empty spaces below the end of where I edit my DJ it says "Lets go to the mirror" as a reminder.......  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

> I finally had an LD where I remembered to use a mirror to help with the costume. I tried to put on a dolphin costume but I got a bee costume instead. I think I might have partially transformed into a bee because I was hovering around. Thanks Ophelia for the mirror trick! I think it's just what I need to transform. I'll try it out some more.



Eeeewww... bees!!!

Dolphin costume much better :p

----------


## greendrive

After failing to do TOTM last month, this time I could do the basic task, though disappointed, nothing inside the pumpkin.  ::|: 
Basic Pumpkin Task

----------


## John11

I had a lucid dream last night and tried to do the advanced tasks, but it ended abruptly.  I was at a pool party and I noticed I was dreaming (I don't know what's with me and pool party dreams this month.  I haven't been to a pool party in years).  I decided to try and do the costume challenge, so I started walking towards a house that was nearby. The house was a good football field's length away and I ended up crossing paths with some girl on the way there.  I decided to try and talk to her to help stabilize the dream a bit, but when I tried to talk, my words were muffled and the dream collapsed and I woke up.

----------


## Jack2245

I managed to have my first ever LD last night after trying for like a year, anyway I noticed It was a dream when they're was a tv on the stairs, I immediately tried doing the pumpkin task, I thought to myself that there would be a pumpkin in the cupboard, looked but wasn't there, then went outside and looked behind a tractor, still no pumpkin I pointed to the ground and yelled I want a pumpkin, some guy pulled a pumpkin out under his shirt he passed it to me and I got excited and woke up. Is this a good first LD or not?  So upset I didn't get to look in it

----------


## StephL

Wooohooo Jack!!
'Course this was a good first lucid dream - you even found a pumpkin - more to the point, you remembered, that you wanted one and what for!
Very well done!!

 :Clap:

----------


## Jack2245

OMG really thank you, does it get harder to have LD or easier ?  And does it get more vivid I'm just new so I don't know this xD

----------


## woblybil

I had several chances at a task last night and each time I would false awaken and have to start over again and ended with this, It's not a task but it's funny.

20/10                       "Dang Bears"
8:00am  About 5am this morning I thought I'd go over to the swamp trail and get a rabbit but it was 28 degrees out there so I ate breakfast and went back to bed..

 Then I saw one in the trail and shot it but it didn't move, I was going to shoot it again but knew I saw fur fly so I put the gun in the truck and drove down to the rabbit, He just sat there dead as a door-nail. I tossed it in the back of the truck and went to another trail and had hung it from a tree limb to skin when along came a good sized bear to challenge me for the rabbit, (She won) I got in the truck and watched as the bear reached with claws and neatly skinned the rabbit and was woofing around with the skin when I grabbed the gun and fired into the air out of the window and the bear took off with the skin in its mouth and I got out and took my nicely cleaned rabbit and went home, I washed it up in the sink and was getting out a frying pan when the morning train came rumbling thru and woke me up..
Given time I would have had a food dream also  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

> OMG really thank you, does it get harder to have LD or easier ?  And does it get more vivid I'm just new so I don't know this xD



Hi Jack,
  Getting lucid always takes effort.   But if you never give up and perform proper day and night practice diligently, they will come more and more frequently.

----------


## starletdreamer

> I managed to fulfill the basic and advanced tasks in one fell swoop. I honestly did not think I would be able to do it, what with mine recent overwork-induced dry spell. The basic task is highlighted in *green*, the advanced task in *purple*.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream Log Entry, Date 16 OCT 2014
> 
> ...



This is sooo freaking awesome!!! You entered the Legend of Zelda in your lucid. Congrats!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I got lucid several times last night, and even tried to recall the tasks. But somehow I thought 2 of them were:

- Teach something to, or learn something from a DC
- Eat a booger

And I told myself I wasn't gonna do either one, so I went flying instead haha.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

_Eat a booger!_  :Big laugh: 
TotM fails are my favourite!  ::D: 
Speaking of which... where is Canis at? He's tried relentlessly for the bonus task this month with at least one near-success...

----------


## FryingMan

non-lucid ToTM-bation: squishy pumpkins on the driveway at my childhood home.   For some reason everyone is encountering squishy pumpkins, mine was firm  :wink2: .

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Canis be lurkin

----------


## CanisLucidus

Heh, yes I do have some fails!  I attempted the "play an instrument that doesn't exist IWL" Task of the Month, and even got some help from Dreamer but totally failed to capitalize!  This was a close one, though.





> I finally remember my intent to do the play a musical instrument that doesnt exist in waking life task and ask *Dreamer* if she has an instrument for me.  She says, Well, I have this violin!  She produces a violin from out of nowhere and somehow plays a few notes with no bow.  Now she plucks 3 notes pizzicato.
> 
> I tell her that this is cool but that we need to have an instrument that doesnt exist in waking life.



Full dream: Long Shot - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I also incorrectly remembered that a task this month was to prank a DC, so I came up with a rather bizarre prank on the fly.   ::rolleyes:: 





> As a prank, I decide to pretend that the window is sucking me out into the night.  I act scared and start shouting as I phase through, landing on the corner of a nearby section of roof.  I complete the prank by humping the corner of the roof.



Full dream: Open Your Eyes - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PRtitohp5

I have failed multiple times the advanced tasks but last night I managed to do the *bonus task*!!!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task_: 



 I had a weird dream and woke up, I was going to write it down in my DJ but I was to tired, apparently, and fell asleep. Then, out of nowhere, I accidentally found myself fully lucid in the same dream I was before. 

I was in a hotel room with my sister and some dream character (which in the previous dream was my cousin, but now just a stranger). I didn't know what to do in this spontaneous lucid, so I was about to follow the dream plot (we were going to a party), but realized it was a stupid idea and remembered the bonus task. I got back in the hotel room (which looked like my room, because it had a bunk bed). I started looking for an instrument and by a sink I found a weird extraterrestrial looking seashell, I blew on it, I did everything but nothing happened. Then, close by, I found a "maraca" looking thing and again nothing... But then, at a high place in the room, I saw a small treasure chest looking device which had speakers. I climbed up, sat up there and I started sending the music mentally into the chest and then the music from a jack-in-the-box toy started playing, very low volume (I was the only one in the room who could heart it), I did it again and again because I expected something different... And then I started creating the coolest music I've ever heard, man. It was like as a cross between "bassnectar" and "clams casino" (instrumental music), it had the trippy dubstep-vibe from bassnectar and the mellow dreamy-vibe from clammy clams. It started off with low volume, but it gradually started increasing, until everybody in the room could hear it. The music was awesome and I thought thats how a DJ might feel like!! I felt very euphoric and started moving around the hotel room listening/creating the music! I wish I could manifest music like that on "real life"!! I still can't believe that we are capable of doing stuff like this! 

Then I was planning on waking up to write down the dream, but had an awkward semi lucid moment in which the DC that was in the room convinced me to walk him to his room. I started doing it out of compassion, but then realized, "dude this is my dream, f*** you!" haha and woke up to write the dream down.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hey guys, just wanted to say I'm going to take a break from TOTM until I get my LD rhythm back on track. I'm only having about one to two lucids per month, and I don't want to feel obligated to do tasks with such a scarcity of lucidity. Don't worry! I'll be back!

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I have been keeping the bonus goal of playing an instrument that doesnt exist at the front of my dream incubation, and almost succeeded last night! I had a dream last night where I was singing by myself in a large hall, and my voice sounded *amazing*! I got really pumped up at how incredible I sounded and really exerted myself and put all my attention into it, feeling very present as though I were lucid. It was a really interesting emotional release, I woke up feeling fantastic. The sound was really something, such rich harmonics and this wonderful sensation of the tone resonating through my body.

It was the long 'ohh' section after 4:35 of this song, I immediately recognised it when I woke up and wrote it down. I haven't listened to Linkin Park in a while!




I really wanna get this bonus goal done though! I am so interested to see what I will play, and what music I'll create from it  :smiley:  My current idea has been to 'play' a ball of energy.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Playing a ball of energy sounds sooo amazing, Merlin!
I'm very excited to see you getting into TotMs again!  ::D: 
I eagerly await your next LD brag SMS! That was such a happy way to wake up.  ::yddd:: 

PRtitohp5, your instrument task was so creative, too!

You guys are awesome, I love reading these dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## lionizing1

So I didn't do any of the October tasks (yet), but.. 
I had my second lucid dream! :p Did not wake up this time because I focussed on rubbing my hands together. 

In my dream I lost my camera bag and got really furious. I kept searching until I did a rc (counting fingers). I counted 6 (one extra handicapped pinky). 
I realized I was dreaming and tried reading a birthday card; didn't work out. The alphabet was a cross between germanic and arabic. 

I jumped and started floating in the living room. I went to the city to tell everyone I was dreaming and show off my flying skills. lol
Afterwards I did something else too, with a girl.  ::chuckle:: 

Next time, I'll open up a pumpkin .. fine. 

Question aside: In the morning I remembered I had a lucid dream a couple minutes after waking up. So I almost forgot about it. I think I had more lucid dreams in the past without remembering it afterwards?

----------


## StephL

Your second one - congratulation, lionizing1!!
New dreamers in here - that's great!





> Question aside: In the morning I remembered I had a lucid dream a couple minutes after waking up. So I almost forgot about it. I think I had more lucid dreams in the past without remembering it afterwards?



I suppose this is so, I've also had the situation, that I had an LD, and then went on with the night's usual dreaming, and had also almost forgotten about it in the morning. Some people doubt it, but if it's only a short one, maybe one, where you're not breaking through to complete clarity - yes - I guess one forgets these from time to time, esp. if you don't wake up, but loose yourself in the dream at some point.
With better recall - more of those will be accessible - need to practise mine quite urgently...

----------


## lionizing1

Thanks StephL! It's motivating me a lot. 

Exactly how you're describing: I lost my lucidity, did not wake up + less lucid then my first LD.  

The same night but earlier, I dreamt I was falling but didn't brake bones. I knew I was dreaming, but didn't care for some reason.
I guess gaining lucidity is a building up proces.

I'll be writing down my dreams right now. From like a week or so.. 2 hours 'task' here we come.

----------


## Sensei

Don't know if this counts.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced #1_: 




I am dreaming again... I know it. I need to stabilize. I check my pockets and realize that I am wearing sweat pants. I never have anything in my pants pocket... rub my hands together and remember my watch! I tap my wrist and I stabilize automatically. Everything feels super vivid and aware. I want to find a new stable method that allows me to stay in dream until death. I check the settings and move the arrow to the 12. I doubt that will work. Will have to think of a different way to try and get the idea into my head.

I walk over to my living room. It is backwards. The TV is on and a friend of mine is playing video games. I look at the TV and am pretty interested in the video game. It is messing up though. The words are Japanese with Spanish subtitles. I decide to change the game and put my hand on the top of it. I change the Xbox 1 to a Gamecube. I sit down and put my hand out, I materialize a gamecube controller. I ask my friend if he wants one, but he seems to be a bit put off by the idea. The game turns on and I watch the opening screens, the game starts and I am in a arwing and shooting down cookies. 


Then Major Armstrong (FMA) is flying on a cookie and smacking them down. I find this interesting and decide to go in. I change the color of my sweatpants to blue and leave gray stripes. I change the controller again to the gloves that armstrong has and keep my eyes on the screen. I am instantly transported into the game. The cookie feels like a leaf floating in the wind, but I can direct the wind. I hit cookies down left and right as I float around. I go into a kitchen and I start finding cookies in there and wake up. 




I didn't get it out of a closet or anything, but I did put on a costume that made me teleport to where that person was (wish I had gone to Amerstris).

----------


## StephL

Oh and @Dark_Merlin - I absolutely love singing to myself in dreams as well - if only one could make a direct recording!
We've been thinking about realizing creative impulses from dreams, including trying to capture dream-music in here:
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...lized-irl.html
If you would hum it to yourself on a dictaphone and try and emulate it with software like FruityLoops - with some enthusiasm, it should be quite easy.
One could "extract" sparks of inspiration, I'm sure, even if the music ended up sounding more like a shadow of the original.
I suspect, that even people, who think of themselves as not musically talented or inclined would end up singing beautifully to their own perception in dreams, if they tried. I think, we all "have it in us".

----------


## woblybil

> Question aside: In the morning I remembered I had a lucid dream a couple minutes after waking up. So I almost forgot about it. I think I had more lucid dreams in the past without remembering it afterwards?



We all do that....

----------


## NyxCC

An almost last min completion of the bonus task!  :smiley: 





> My awareness goes up and I recall the bonus task: create a new song on an instrument that doesn't exist in waking life. I have some doubts about how exactly am about to proceed as I haven't really considered this during the day. At this moment two butterflies appear in front of me and I briefly fix them one next to each other thinking this will make for a perfect instrument. Now the only thing that's left is for me to start playing. After moving the glued double butterfly instrument around a bit (I think at this point it started making the drumming sound), I take the two butterflies apart and holding one in each hand, I start producing the song by methodically tapping with them the corners of an invisible frame. This results in perfect drumming sounds. I repeat this movement until the beat and melody is solidified in my mind and then allow for further beat variation. Happy to have completed the task I briefly think about the experience. The dream/scene soon dissolves.

----------


## ThreeCat

Sliding in at the last moment!  Basic TotM.





> My front door has five door handles and is also made of glass.  I open the handle in the middle and push the middle section out.  It occurs to me that I could phase, but I don't really care enough   Outside, the sky is slanted oddly, and reminds me of a hallucination I had as a child.  Weird!  It is early morning out, and I magically have a grassy backyard with trees in it (and not a dirty street, as it is in WL).  What did I want to do?  I know I wanted to fly into space, but, eh, not now.  What else?  Oh yeah, TotM!  I look around and see a pumpkin on the grass.  Neat.  I walk over to it, and realize it is mostly collapsed in on itself and is rotten.  Easier to get inside!  I begin digging through the black, rotten innards.  At first, seems like nothing in there.  But I think, Come on, pumpkin!  I know you've got something!  And there was something!  It was a d4:
> 
> xopaque-16mm-light-bluewhite-d4-3401-0012-0012.24.jpg
> It is blue and cream swirled.  Nothing super special, but still kind of cool.  I look at it for a moment, then carefully place it on the patio (part of me wants to say I place it on top of an 8-ball?  Not sure how that makes sense!).  I then remember I want to transform into a tree.  I find a big oak in the grass (there are some others in the dirt but I want to walk on the grass  ).  I place my hand on the trunk and begin trying to fuse with it.  My hand and arm are changing color to match the trunk when I wake up.



Rest of dream is in DJ!

----------


## starletdreamer

I was in an elevator and checked my hands several times repeating, "I'm dreaming" over and over so I could prolong the dream and stabilize it. I was flying in an enclosed area and after a while became claustrophobic and wanted to get out. It just seemed I could not leave the area so I decided to try and change the scenery by falling backwards. I was flying again but this time along the East coast of the United States, which is where I've always wanted to travel. I arrived at this theatre. I was on the stage and remembered the TOTM of finding a pumpkin. I thought, perhaps when the curtain pulls back I can find a pumpkin. Before I could even get to the task I remembered that scene in the movie, Interview with The Vampire when Armand is in that theatre for vampires. I wanted to recreate the scene. There was a male DC on stage and decided I could bite his neck. The thought of biting into his neck and sucking his blood made me kinda sick but I decided that I would probably get over it and after all, it's a dream so it might not be too bad. So I went for his neck and I barely had to bite down before blood was on my lips. I could actually taste the blood as if it were real. Ewww! lol It tasted metallic. This must be because the brain has the information of what blood tastes like in those times as a kid when you bleed and you lick the wounds. Anyhow, I stood back and made the mannerisms of turning into....something. The first thing that came into m ind was turning into a werewolf, which I thought would be awesome. So after grunting and making the noises and mannerisms of someone turning into a werewolf, I expected my expectation or intention to manifest in the dreamworld. Nothing happened. I didn't turn into anything. lol It was kind of annoying. I tried prolonging the dream by looking at my hands every now and then and repeating, "I'm dreaming" over and over and managed to make the dream last for what felt like 30 minutes. I started to stare at a beautiful mountain in the distance and remembered that if I stare at something too long that this might destabilize my environment. By this time it was too late. I tried falling backwards again only to end up in my bed awake.

----------


## ThreeCat

Awesome, starlet.  Very cool movie, IwtV!  I was reading your dream during a class and started laughing when you just ran around grunting  :smiley:   Good luck next time!

@Aristaeus:  Cool dream with the Temple of Time!  Would love to visit there in an LD.

Congrats to everyone on their successes this month!

----------


## spellbee2

Yay, got the blood one PLUS the bonus part!  :woohoo: 


*Spoiler* for _Blood Task_: 



I woke up in my house. I knew instantly I was dreaming, since I woke up in the guest bedroom. I had already decided before I fell asleep that I wanted to do the blood TOTM, and preferably with dragon blood that would transform me into a dragon. I exit the room and head for the stairs. My mom is in front of me saying something that I don't remember. I think of sucking her blood instead, but I decide against it, as that would be creepy. I start to follow her to the kitchen, but the kitchen wasn't there, and instead I found myself in the bathroom. On the counter were what seemed like hundreds of little bottles of all different shapes, sizes, and colors.


I found myself smack dab in the middle of a Macy's perfume department, basically.

I try to find one that looks like it's blood of some kind, but nothing stands out to me. I can't even find one that was red. _Okay, let's just try to make it appear._ I start to visualize the bottle, from the bottom up. As I imagine the glass pattern and red liquid, I realize the bottle I'm envisioning is right in front of me. How convenient. I pick it up, but as I shake it, the red liquid slowly turns to blue. _Neat._ The top, which I hadn't visualized yet, was a cheap plastic trigger-spray thing. I open wide and spray a couple times into my mouth. It tastes metallic, exactly like blood. I keep spraying until I feel like I've ingested enough. _Okay, so now to just let the dragon blood do its magic._ Within a few seconds, my arms start twitching, and then shaking, and then convulsing. My back tenses up, and I feel something churning inside my stomach.


Kind of like the last time I ate Taco Bell.

I start to lose vision in my right eye, and then my left. The scene goes completely dark, and soon the convulsions stop, and there's a deafening silence. A few seconds pass. Suddenly, the scene reappears. I look in the mirror, and notice my snazzy new wings behind my back. They kind of looked like Charizard wings, but were more flesh-colored. _Cool, it worked!_ I was honestly excited, as I haven't had any transformation work for me even that much. I try to decide where to take these babies for a spin, but I quickly wake up from excitement.




Full Dream.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Man, you guys are killing it, great stuff!   ::goodjob2::   I made another *attempt* at Task of the Month where I did play a dream instrument, but it's not cool enough for me to claim wings just yet.  Three days left... hope I can get it!





> I still want to try playing a dream instrument, so I hook my right pinky and left thumb together to form a pantomime trumpet.  I blast a few notes into this “trumpet” and it sounds like very realistic but very, very poor trumpet-playing.    I’m pleased that I made some dream music this way, but I still don’t consider this to be the success that I was going for.



Full dream: The Struggling Artist - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome dream spellbee! I love how you post your dreams by the way, very entertaining  ::mrgreen::

----------


## woblybil

Just because it's so quiet around here ..   ::yddd:: 





> Suddenly, the scene reappears. I look in the mirror, and notice my snazzy new wings behind my back. They kind of looked like Charizard wings, but were more flesh-colored. _Cool, it worked!_ I was honestly excited, as I haven't had any transformation work for me even that much. I try to decide where to take these babies for a spin, but I quickly[/COLOR] wake up from excitement.



I get those kind of wings from time to time, Mine are more like featherless chicken wings... Usually I seem to flap them madly while paddling around the wreckage of some girl a foot or so off the floor in some kind of victory dance, They never did make me fly..

I think OB is going to have a lot of leftover wings this month, Maybe she will invite us to a wings and beer lunch..  :tongue2:

----------


## Bharmo

Hi! This is dreambh here, with new username.
I think I just got Basic TOTM! Right on the last day...




> I remember the bonus TOTM again so we go down to the street and (I don't remember how) I get a weird musical instrument made of triangular reeds, which I (falsely) believe exists for real, so I decide to play one of the smallest reeds as a flute (using a part of the instrument which is not an real instrument) producing a short, poorly-tuned melody, which I don't remember



EDIT: Oh, and full dream is here http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/bhar...m-flute-61806/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay I remember you! Congrats on the wings  :smiley: 

Yeah, we're gonna have a big party on the 31st with all these leftover wingzzzzz:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I just did a last-minute task where I faced my fear... hopefully I'll get time to post it before the month is officially up!  ::D:

----------


## StephL

Fantastic final spurt dreams here!
Spellbee - soo envious of your snazzy white wings popping out!
One of my bigger goals, growing such, but I've only managed patchy fur yet in terms of transformation... ::roll::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Got it journalled!


*Spoiler* for _advanced ii - facing my fear_: 



Jenkees and I ran up a few flights of stairs until we reached a platform at the top. We seemed to be enclosed in a tight, square room that felt like the inside of a box, although it seemed to be made out of a material resembling something between clay and wood.
I looked over the edge of the platform and realised how high up we were... there were flights of stairs as far down as I could see, with no ground in sight. I realised this could be a good starting point for Advanced Task ii - Confront your greatest fear, be it a physical threat or a psychological challenge.
I'm not afraid of heights, and I had a few other things in mind for this task that would require a change of scene. I thought of summoning CanisLucidus, but I didn't have any fears connected to him, and I felt like I might be close to waking up.
I decided to choose a fear to confront right here in this place, and an idea came to me: I am very sentimentally attached to a particular toy from my childhood who I call Bob. I don't really have any material possessions in waking life that I'd be distraught about losing, but if anything happened to Bob, I think it would really cause me a lot of pain. So I conjured Bob and held him in my arms. I decided I was going to confront my emotions as I let Bob fall away from me into the endless abyss. Jenkees and I prepared to free fall bungee-style off the platform together. We counted down and jumped off the edge, and started plummeting at a fast pace. I held Bob out in front of me and looked at him one last time before I let go, and watched him fall away out of view.
Jenkees and I continued to fall for a short while, until we started approaching the bottom of a cardboard box. We landed without injury and sat up. I saw that there were 5 Bobs on the floor around me! I felt like these were here from previous dreams, like I kept revisiting this exercise and had yet to truly break my attachment with this toy. I sat on the floor and pondered the meaning of this for a moment before I woke up.

*Full dream*

----------


## PercyLucid

> I just did a last-minute task where I faced my fear... hopefully I'll get time to post it before the month is officially up!



Nicely done!

You could have visited the doctor and get my dare done alongside the ToTM  :tongue2: 

I got two more dares done btw  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Enjoy your wings for one more day kids, today is holiday reset at work, so it's gonna be a looooong day for me.

----------


## PercyLucid

Now that the dammed went back to rest for another 364 years... it is time to get ready for the http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...er-2014-a.html so you better get these new tasks done and not burn your turkey!

----------

